# Sunshines foaling * Update * He is Here *



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, I am a little nervous, excited, and well I am just unsure of how to handle myself. We bought a great mare today!! Perfect for my kids, she just happens to be bred. Looks to be about ready to pop. I checked when I got her home and she has no waxing and looks to be closed up so I don't think it will be in the near like week or so. Just wanted to kinda keep up with what is going on and maybe have some people to back me up and give me as much knowledge as I can take in. I have raised several foals so this aint the first but, still a nervous situation. 
So.... this is what I know she is a 12 year old QH around 14.5 hh. The studs got in the pasture with her 2 times, the owner was unsure of which stud she is bred by. So, today starts the foal watching and waiting. Please join me for support!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Pictures are required 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, so these are a few I got today, it is storming and really nasty so I couldn't get any when we got her home But, I will load some after work tomorrow from check before work.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Good luck with the foaling!! What color are the possible daddies?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Um. I'm not sure, she said Arabian is most likely daddy. I am so nervous!! What is something you all think is a must have for foaling!??!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's some great tips on preparing for a foal. 

Flashlight & Batteries Many mares foal at night or early in the morning, so keep these on hand to provide light.
Plastic Bag To put placenta in. Placenta should be examined to make sure that there are no holes, tears, or pieces missing (which would mean that a piece could still be in the mare and could lead to infection)
String To tie off umbilical cord if it doesn’t break. Or tie up placenta if mare does not drop it right away (tie it to itself to prevent the mare from stepping on and pulling it out)
Scissors To cut string, or tough sac around foal, or to cut string or suture material to tie off cord. Iodine 7% and film canister 
To dip foal’s umbilical stump - pour iodine in clean film canister & dip foal's umbilical stup in it. This will help prevent infection. Betadine can also be used.
Mild soap & warm water or BetadineTo wash mare (vulva, udders) prior to foaling. This will help prevent infection.
Dry washclothes and towels .To grasp foal to pull if needed, clean foal and mare if needed.Frozen colostrum To give foal if mare does not produce colostrum.
Plastic Gloves To keep hands clean Vetrap To wrap mare's tail prior to foaling.Notepad & pencils
To record time, mare’s behavior, how foaling goes
Two Enemas In case foal does not pass meconium (first poop). Consult a vet before administering, as it is easy to cause a perforation of the bowel which can kill a foal.
Vaseline To lubricate hands if necessary to reposition foal
Twitch If mare rejects or attacks foalHalter & lead ropes (including stud chain)To move, tie, or restrain mare if necessary.
Clean bucket To rinse hands, foal, mare
Watch To keep track of time
Paper towels To clean yourself, mare, foal, etc.
Cordless or Cell phone To call your vet in case of a problem without having to leave your mare. 


*When the foal is born:*
Make sure the foal's nostrils are clear so it can breathe. If needed, you can dry the foal with a towel (most mares will clean their foals). Treat foal's umbilical stump with iodine for the first several days to prevent infection.​ 
*Normal Foals will:*
Get up within an hour
Nurse within 2-4 hours (they must nurse within 24)
Pass meconium (first poop) by 6 hours​ 
*Mare care:*
Clean mare/wrap tail before foaling
After foaling, she should stand within 30 minutes
Placenta should be dropped within about 3 hours
Tie up placenta if it is not dropped right away so it is not stepped on and pulled out (tie it to itself)
Do not pull placenta out, as it can rip and remain in mare (causing infection)​


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Wow! Lots of great info!! I've been running around grabbing stuff and there's so much I didn't think of!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SnowCowgirl

awww what a sweet mare. Kids and horses are the cutest thing in the world.

I'm a huge fan of QH/Arab mixes... can't wait to see the foal, hope all goes well! Do you know if she's had a foal before?

If you've had foals in the past I'm sure you know that generally all goes completely well, without any intervention from you whatsoever. But it's alllllways good to be prepared "just in case"


----------



## anniegirl

Beautiful mare!!! Can't wait to see this baby!!! HorseLovinLady pretty muched covered all the important stuff!!! Good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## farmpony84

She's a darling girl. Will you be keeping the baby?

More than likely she'll have that baby when you are not around. They always seem to do that.


----------



## countryryder

Aww,what a sweet looking mare;she looks like the 'babysitter' type. 
How is her udder coming along?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It has gotten a little bigger but still no waxing. She is sweet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are a few pics I got this evening when I got home and checked on Sunshine, this is where she will be put when she foals. What do you all think? We have no lights out there yet but will by this weekend, I have taken extra shifts at work at night to buy extra things to upgrade everything I have because we have not had mares foal in a few years. The pics aren't great as I took them with my camera on my phone we will let her out with our other mare in the morning I will grab so pics then too. She came right up to me and loved on me  wanted kisses! I love this mare!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sorry left this bad photo out.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

farmpony84 said:


> More than likely she'll have that baby when you are not around. They always seem to do that.


 So true, mares are very sneaky. I was darn lucky to get to witness and assist with two live foalings, still an experience i'll never forget.  Are you going to keep the foal?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

From the first pics where you have the kid on the mare, she looks to still be carrying from side to side and not dropped yet. Can't tell if she's looking like she's started bagging or not yet. 

What do I rely on for foaling: 

(I now have my dream foaling stall, power for lights and a camera so I can watch from inside the house.) 

Power for lights
Lights
Camera
Straw for bedding
5 gal bucket w/lid for placenta
Shot glass (for dipping the umbilical stump)
7% Iodine (if you can get it, I haven't been able too for the last 2 years, f'n drug addicts anyhow)
Towels
Foal Saver Blanket
Tube of Colostrum for the foal, if needed
IgG test
Predict A Foal Kit, I LOVE THIS THING! It's not a necessity, but it sure does give a good heads up. 

This year, I was looking at Honey and she looked like, "Yeah, tonight's the night", but I was figuring on past midnight. I did the foaling prediction and RAN to town to finish up my last minute things I needed and when I got back she was dropping down to foal. If I hadn't done the kit, I'd have missed the whole thing because I'd have taken my time in town. Because the test changed color so fast, I KNEW that baby was coming quick.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yes, I am planning on keeping the foal. I will have to run to the rural king in town tomorrow to see what all they have. We have cords ran for electric because we run fans during summer, just have to get some lights hooked up. You all are so great! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh, and also I have heard and read mixed feelings on this but was wondering if it would be ok to just set my kids on her while I walk her to the barn for maybe 10 minutes a few times a week to get her use to them and them to her. I know after she foals we will not do this and once I see sure signs that she will foal within the next few weeks then I will stop, the lady talked like they rode her all the time so she should be fit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Oh, and also I have heard and read mixed feelings on this but was wondering if it would be ok to just set my kids on her while I walk her to the barn for maybe 10 minutes a few times a week to get her use to them and them to her. I know after she foals we will not do this and once I see sure signs that she will foal within the next few weeks then I will stop, the lady talked like they rode her all the time so she should be fit.


I don't see why she couldn't carry little kids for a while yet. If she acted uncomfortable then I'd quit but with my mares that are broke to ride, I ride until they're in the 10th month if they don't act like it's an imposition. Granted, it's all stuff like you're talking about, just a gentle walk for a moderate amount of time, but I do ride 'em.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

**Pictues**

I let Sunshine out today to meet her new friend, I think things went well. No kicking, hollering, or running. (yet) The mare she is out with has a misplaced cantle ? sis in law said? bone so she can't really run and kick as she may like to but, both was well mannered mares this morning.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We have posts set to section off a piece to resow seed, so thats what the posts are that you see in the pictures. Here is some more, I will get close ups in a bit of Sunshine, I think she don't look preggo this morning, her belly has settled. Worries me a little.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sunshine is settled in well, as far as I can tell. At feeding time this evening our other mare was a little feisty and wanted to show who was boss, but Sunshine just walked away. She came up to me and wanted loving! I gave her some treats and she is just a doll! More pictures tomorrow! I will get close ups this time!


----------



## anniegirl

Awee she is sweet!!!!! Good luck with the babe!! Sounds like you are getting all prepared!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Also, I found out today that it was a bay Arabian that is almost for certain the father of this baby. Her bag is still small, her tail has not started to soften and she is still closed. So, I may not have a foal for awhile.


----------



## Roperchick

she looks like she still has awhile to go.

cant wait to see baby though!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I wont be posting for a few days, maybe here and there a little. My grandmother passed away this morning. A lot going on the next few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose

So sorry for your loss. I lost mine almost 2 years ago and I still tear up every once in a while. I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## SnowCowgirl

so sorry to hear about your grandmother


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm sorry about your grandmother. :-(


----------



## Army wife

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Thanks for the kind words yall! Here is a pic of our new mare from the side where you can see her belly a little, it doesn't look as big as it did when I bought her.


----------



## texasgal

Like your feed trough ... *wink*


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

texasgal said:


> Like your feed trough ... *wink*


Ha! Its all I could find that I could move by myself.


----------



## texasgal

Hey .. I've been there! That and the tailgate of a truck .. great feeders!


----------



## Roperchick

texasgal said:


> Hey .. I've been there! That and the tailgate of a truck .. great feeders!


Oh god. We sometimes feed the cows from the truck. Now every time they see it they chase us 

Mamas lookin good! Can't wait to see baby


----------



## texasgal

I've neglectfully left feed scraps in the back of my pickup ... now when I pull up I have CHICKENS flying into the back of my truck .. even before I come to a complete stop ... *rolls eyes8


----------



## Reckyroo

A friend of my sons had a horse that would sit on any wheelbarrow he could find - he once sat on the bonnet of a car at a horse show - they were not amused!:lol:


----------



## anniegirl

LOL Reckyroo a draft cross I had did the same thing...would chase me around the paddock while I was picking it and constantly try to sit in the wheelbarrow!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, I have had a close eye on my mare today because she has been stand-off-ish and acting funny. Shes not that swollen. Her tail is held up and kind of crooked. Shes is a little bigger bagged today but, not leaking or waxing. Its freezing rain/ sleet here for next two days  Not a great picture of her bag but, she is acting crazy around flashes so I couldn't use my camera. She is really being funny today.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Went out this morning to check on her. Her bag is bigger, but her backend is back to normal. So a few more days??? Not sure but, my father in law and grandfather says this is her first foal. So we need to step up the watch a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Went out this morning to check on her. Her bag is bigger, but her backend is back to normal. So a few more days??? Not sure but, my father in law and grandfather says this is her first foal. So we need to step up the watch a bit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, if she's maiden, throw the rule book out the window. She could wax, she could not wax, she could bag up or NOT, she could get mushy in the back end, she could stay pretty firm, she could ......well, you get the picture. With maidens, I've been able to get realllly close to when they'll go, and still missed it by minutes to hours. One mare, I had in the barn on camera and watched her the first night and she wasn't the least bit interested in foaling. I fell asleep at 5 am and woke up a 7:30 am and guess what was staring into the camer? Yep, a BABY. Then I had another maiden, in the barn on the camera and the power went out for 10 mins. I walked out to check on her, because that's a guaranteed way to get them to foal, and guess what was already standing when I got to the barn? And the barn isn't even a football field away from my house. Yep, another BABY! LOL! So, I'd put her on every 2-3 hr checks from now on, until you get a 'gut' feeling.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I have that feeling now, but I am so scared because she 12! That probably makes my gut feeling of its about that time worse than it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I have that feeling now, but I am so scared because she 12! That probably makes my gut feeling of its about that time worse than it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know, 12 isn't all that old and these mares have been dropping foals for thousands of years without our help. Thank God! But I understand your concern, it's always scary when you're not sure what to expect. I would just start setting an alarm for about every 3 hrs during the day and then the same at night for a day or 2 and see how she's progressing. If you get really worried you can always check sooner, but at least this way you get some sleep. I've kind of perfected the art of sleeping in the recliner and just waking up enough to check the monitor real quick and then go right back to sleep. Until I think we're at THE DAY, then it's 24 hrs on vigil.


----------



## SunnyDraco

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I have that feeling now, but I am so scared because she 12! That probably makes my gut feeling of its about that time worse than it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: last spring my oldest sister was doing foal watch for her 18 yr old maiden mare. Started sleeping in the barn a couple nights before her mare reached 320 days. About day 323, she got up in the morning after yet another night of frequent checks with no changes, turned her mares out into their paddock for their breakfast and left for work. About 4 hours later, one of the other boarders called her up to congratulate her on her baby... Um, yeah, she had a hard time staying within the speed limits while driving to the barn where she boarded and there a baby stood, wobbly legged and nursing from mom. She found the birth took place on their hay pile/breakfast and everything was perfect with mom and her little colt, but she missed the whole thing :rofl:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Thanks! I will spaz more before its over I'm sure  I know she's not old, but it would hurt so bad if something happens to her. Thanks again for talking with me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, 12 isn't so bad. My mare was 17 when she had Lilly. And similar to these other stories, I too missed the birth! I was a teenager and was out constantly, every night, checking on that mare. A friend of mine living in the city invited me over for the weekend. My thought was "Sure, why not. It's not like she's EVER going to drop that foal" and of course, it was THAT weekend, she decided to foal! The only consolation I had was that everyone missed it. My parents looked out the window and there was a foal standing outside.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Thanks! I will spaz more before its over I'm sure  I know she's not old, but it would hurt so bad if something happens to her. Thanks again for talking with me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! Oh yeah, and here's the BEST sneaky mare story I've got. Last year my experienced broodie, KB, was going to foal that night. I knew it like I know where I live. So, I put her out in the yard between the big barn and the little foaling barn so I could clean her stall and re-bed it with straw, and didn't realize my husband was bringing in the stallions. He left the gate open and KB shot out threw that gate into the stallion pasture like she was shot from a cannon. It was snowy and muddy and ugly out, and what did she do? Laid down and dropped that foal in a mud puddle and was back on her feet like nothing happened the minute he hit the ground. SNEAKY HEFFAH! Didn't want an audience so she went to EXTREMES! :lol:

Mom and foal were fine!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I like sneaky mare stories! They make me feel better! I know she will be fine! I can't wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

I have a 12 year old maiden due anytime now. 12 really isnt that old. My vet said 14/15 would be pushing it for a maiden. But my mare had a full exam before i made the decision to breed her.

She's been handling pregnancy well. 321 days today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Subbing!!

I bred a mare to foal at 14 maiden at due date. 
Had her on watch for a week, myself and my neighbor who was super excited traded days. It was my night, I knew she was about to pop, fully bagged and streaming milk. I was going out every 30 mins to check when it started pouring rain. Went in, watched half a movie and ate a pizza... Guess what was standing next to her when I went back out? Yeah, I was only gone for 30 mins!!! I bet she dropped her the second I turned around to walk to the house!!! Had a healthy beautiful filly!

Hang in there!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Im actually so glad to hear all these stories!!! Im afraid to go to work right now because my maiden mare has started to bag up....Im going out once an hour while im home and she just looks at me like im a retard....a retard with treats...lol I know I will prob miss it....but I really dont want to....and Im soooo worried that something will go wrong...Ive got the foaling kit ready..etc etc...ughhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, me and hubby was talking. He said it would be better to let her foal in the field. So we shut the back gate to where its about 2 acres up here right by the house and let her out. He said once she foals then place her in the stall. What do you think? He thinks she will be more relaxed and comforted out because she is new to here and thinks it is just a better idea. I can check her with a flash light from my porch through the night this way. Where are you all's mares?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> So, me and hubby was talking. He said it would be better to let her foal in the field. So we shut the back gate to where its about 2 acres up here right by the house and let her out. He said once she foals then place her in the stall. What do you think? He thinks she will be more relaxed and comforted out because she is new to here and thinks it is just a better idea. I can check her with a flash light from my porch through the night this way. Where are you all's mares?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For my mom's horses, she has several paddocks with large, 3 sided shelters. She opens up the paddock's gate to the pasture during the day and shuts them into the paddock at night. This way she does not stumble around in the dark searching for the expectant mares all over a 10 acre pasture that is anything but flat ground :lol:

Letting her out in the pasture during the day and stalling her at night is the easier method for frequent checks and allows her to move around to get some exercise during the day. Same thing my sister did with that 18 yr old maiden I mentioned earlier. Easy to check on her at night while in a stall but foaled out in the large paddock with her own dam as her midwife while my sister had left for work because she thought the mare was still holding out :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I have a 75 X 125 yard for daytime and then at night they go into their foaling stall. I have a camera hooked up that transmits to my t.v., so I can watch tv and switch over to the monitor mode if I want or I can just watch the monitor. We let her out in the yard during the day with hay and water, if it's nice, and at night we put her in. I keep the same routine until the foal is old enough to go out to pasture with the other horses, then I introduce them back into the herd until it's time to wean the foal.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It is so cold out today, snow and icey. Wet and goopy! I went out in the field to check on Sunshine because she is laying and looking at her back end, she got up and came to me but didn't want me to love on her as usual. Her tail raises a little and she blows. Is she having contractions? I didn't want to bother her to much as I did not want to pause labor, keeping a eye on her but, what do I do just run out and wipe baby with a towel and move them if she has it? We have never really had foals when its been this cold.


----------



## Reckyroo

If it's cold and icy, personally i'd put her in her stable for tonight, just to be on the safe side xx Good luck xx


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> It is so cold out today, snow and icey. Wet and goopy! I went out in the field to check on Sunshine because she is laying and looking at her back end, she got up and came to me but didn't want me to love on her as usual. Her tail raises a little and she blows. Is she having contractions? I didn't want to bother her to much as I did not want to pause labor, keeping a eye on her but, what do I do just run out and wipe baby with a towel and move them if she has it? We have never really had foals when its been this cold.


If it's snowy and icey and goopy out, unless you want to deal with foal pneumonia and $1000 vet bill, I'd move her into a warm stall now. Once baby is delivered, and has stood and nursed, you can wipe with a towel to dry him. Vets recommend you allow the foal to shiver for a while because that helps clear their lungs of any meconium or aminiotic fluid that's in there. Once the baby has stood and nursed, you can put a foal blanket on him and he'll stay nice and warm. In nasty weather I don't let them out until it clears up. 

It does sound as though your mare may be in the early stages of labor, I'd move her now.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I got her up. She didn't want any part of it and is pacing. She was kinda rude.  Didn't want me to touch her. All I got was a picture of her belly, it looks to be in a small v from away but up real close not so much. Also it looks as though the movement of the foal is very minimal but, her stomach tightens and she blows. I set and watched her from away for about an hour. Ugh! She's probably just laughing at me and saying ha she is gonna have a sleepless night. Load picture of belly when I get in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Sounds like she is close!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Big belly hanging  thats all I could get because she was moving around so fast. As she don't like my camera I have to use my phone.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, not sure if it will be tonight or not. But, her bag is getting bigger. She has started rubbing her back end on boards of the stall wall. So what am I going to name the baby?!?! Throw some names my way. Mother is sorrel/chestnut. Daddy is possible dark bay Arabian.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I say wait till it hits the ground. A creatures personality says a thousand words in only seconds!!! Makes it much easier to name them!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

My father in law checked her this morning, weather is better today still a little cold but not a mess. So he let her out for a bit. Nothing happened, of course. Me and my husband went out every two hours in turns so we got to sleep longer. Because he works thirds so tonight will be my last night with him til next weekend. Her stomach is not a v at all this morning. I'm gonna to let her graze a bit then go and groom her in the field if she will let me today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

*Pics*

Just went and checked on Sunshine, she isn't as moody as she was. Her bag has went down, but there is a little amount of wax. Her back end is not that relaxed to me anyway. Here is a few pictures.


----------



## CLaPorte432

From those boobie shots, she doesn't look close to me. It may just be the way she does things, but she looks like she has nothing. Although pictures can be receiving...


----------



## CCH

Agreed. She looks nowhere near foaling. It's hard when you don't know the breeding date. Even though she is maiden, I would only be checking on her morning and night at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

CLaPorte432 said:


> From those boobie shots, she doesn't look close to me. It may just be the way she does things, but she looks like she has nothing. Although pictures can be receiving...


Nope, I don't think she is either that's pretty much how they look. They was so big the day before yesterday milk was leaking. She was almost text book foaling yesterday! Then today not a sign in sight. AHHHHH!! I am gonna end up going crazy!


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Gah! I hope she foals soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, I couldn't sleep go out to check on mommy (that's what I've been calling her) And she is laying down! Legs sprawled and looked straight as a board. So I rushed I And she hops up! I'm like thanks for the heart attack! Yep she's having fun with me now. I can hear her and the other mare now.... Is that her can you hear her, quick quick lay out like your in labor. Ha ha ha! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Is it normal for a mare to go from "so full she's leaking milk" to (above pic) within 48 hrs?


----------



## cmarie

I've never seen it before, not when they are leaking, I've seen large udders go down to almost nothing.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm getting worried, the vet will probably have to come out. I'm gonna call in a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt

Maidens can be very decieving...

My mare was a maiden when we bred her (several years ago). The morning before she foaled, I checked her and there was no back, no waxing, no softness/squishiness around the tail-head, etc... Nothing. Nada.

I had been invited to go stay with my cousins for the night, so I thought, ok, she's still got a few days, sure, I'll go visit my cousins. so I went and stayed the night with them (in another town about a half-hours drive away). The next morning at around 6am my great grandmother calls and says "Your horse had its baby. Your uncle just called me and told me. She had it in the pasture beside his house a few minutes ago."

You can imagine that I FLEW back home with my cousins in tow and lo and behold, my mare had decided to have her foal in the worst place in the entire pasture, right in the middle of my uncle's ''junkyard' (my uncle parked his old/wrecked cars in the pasture beside his house back then). I had been planning on bringing her into the Lot behind our house for her to foal... instead, she foaled in a fifty acre pasture with several other horses and cows as an audience...

Dakota (the foal) was still wet when I got there and hadn't even stood up for the first time yet.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Army wife said:


> Is it normal for a mare to go from "so full she's leaking milk" to (above pic) within 48 hrs?


I have not heard of it. But...not saying it cant happen. Mares are...Mysterious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I checked this morning and there is still a milk drip down her leg, so it hasn't dried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

*Pics.... HELP*

So, I checked her this morning and all was fine, I just went out to check then in the next hour or so I will stall her but, look at these pics.... is it normal for the build of the milk to move up like this? our mares only had it on tips of nipples before! I am scared!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> So, I checked her this morning and all was fine, I just went out to check then in the next hour or so I will stall her but, look at these pics.... is it normal for the build of the milk to move up like this? our mares only had it on tips of nipples before! I am scared!


That was the picture from yesterday, this is todays picture.


----------



## Army wife

Can you explain a little better? I don't understand what your getting at. What about "build of milk moving up"?? And what about the tips of nipples?


----------



## cmarie

Here is what udders look like when they are getting full, this mare foaled 3 weeks later. The udders in the picture you post looks like udders from an unbred mare.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

The waxy build up is covered her whole nipple and is beginning to build up more around her udder too. The second post of the picture I put on here, that white looks like it is spreading everywhere. I was afraid to clean it because I didn't want to unplug so she would leak more. But should I just clean her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

cmarie said:


> Here is what udders look like when they are getting full, this mare foaled 3 weeks later. The udders in the picture you post looks like udders from an unbred mare.


I know she's not filling up much. I have never had a mare with droplets like that third picture I posted. Did your waxing completely cover nipple and move up the udder?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> The waxy build up is covered her whole nipple and is beginning to build up more around her udder too. The second post of the picture I put on here, that white looks like it is spreading everywhere. I was afraid to clean it because I didn't want to unplug so she would leak more. But should I just clean her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You may want to get the vet out, palp her, give her a physical exam. That would be the best course of action for peace of mind and expert advice. The palp exam to check to see if she is indeed in foal or having a false pregnancy and a physical exam to see if there is anything else that might be a problem :wink:

Keep us posted


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

The vet saw her the 10th of Feb. Confirmed foal. The vet tech is supose to talk with him and let him know what's going on with her and he's gonna call me back so I know when to expect him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Only one of my mares waxes and it looks like candle wax dripping off the nipple, my mare will get that crusty looking stuff sometimes when they cycle.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

The vet said she's drying up.  That he thinks she will not produce milk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Subbing.... Sounds like you may have a bottle baby on your hands. Hoping everything is okay


----------



## SunnyDraco

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> The vet said she's drying up.  That he thinks she will not produce milk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like you need to order colostrum and milk supplements just incase you need to bottle feed


----------



## CLaPorte432

Has she been on fescue at all?

You need to get colostrum and a milk supplement specifically for foals (calf supplements wont do) right away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> The vet said she's drying up.  That he thinks she will not produce milk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's kind of what I'm thinking. She has no bag now from the pictures.

Definitely keep us posted, and I would suggest possibly buying some colostrum and milk replacement such as Foal First or Foalgro


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I have both on hand. Thanks y'all for being great!! She is out in the stall and isn't feeling great. She just acts like she don't feel well and is having lots of bowel movements. She is also tensing up at times. So I'm thinking maybe we will have a baby before to long, maybe not tonight but I'd say within the next day or two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, at least we know we will have it sometime!  My everything's crossed for safe delivery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Did the vet give you any idea how imminent she was to foal? Or possibly suggest using Domperidone to help her lactate? Or did he feel it's too late? I've had fair success with Domperidone prior to foaling for a mare who wasn't producing milk, her mother also didn't latate a lot so I was on guard for it. Domperidone isn't cheap but it's worth every dime, IF you have time for it.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

He is supose to be standing by incase I need him back. Yes, he is supose to bring someout in the morning if no foal. He said it would take up to three days for it to fill milk. He said appears to be in labor, but her back end isn't as relaxed as it should be. But he said with her being madien that didn't mean anything. He said some mare that have had foal go from nothing to in labor in a matter of hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Praying everything goes okay and that you will have time to give her the meds before she foals. I'm on pins and needles here for ya!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby this morning. So we are good to go for the shot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> No baby this morning. So we are good to go for the shot!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK! I'm not sure what kind of regimen they are doing now with Domperidone but I gave a shot/day for 10 days prior to foaling. That particular mare never got a lot of milk but got enough for the first couple of months and then I started adding Foal Lac pellets to her grain, she and the foal both ate them, and it got us through 4 months that way. After that, we tried one more time to see if she would improve and she didn't, so we retired her from being a broodie.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> OK! I'm not sure what kind of regimen they are doing now with Domperidone but I gave a shot/day for 10 days prior to foaling. That particular mare never got a lot of milk but got enough for the first couple of months and then I started adding Foal Lac pellets to her grain, she and the foal both ate them, and it got us through 4 months that way. After that, we tried one more time to see if she would improve and she didn't, so we retired her from being a broodie.


The vet said you can see results in as few as three days. Sometimes longer. So I being hopeful she will hold out awhile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, I have found a few things out today. She hates lights period. No flash from camera, not flash lights, that is one of the reasons that I keep thinking she is contracting I believe. When I shine the light even on her behind she tenses up, starts pants, and is dancing around. She is open a little more in the backend, also her bag is a little bigger tonight. But, when we look at her with a flash light she acts funny and I believe this is why we thought she may be in active labor. So, Vet included we was mislead I believe. I feel so stupid!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sad to be at work and missing my lady! She was si sweet this morning. She acts so miserable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well glad to hear that everything is going ok so far then. Was the vet able to give you any update as to when you might see a foal?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

My husband talked to him this morning. So, I'm not sure I am waiting to hear from him but he works thirds so no news is good news today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Good luck xx And fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

He said maybe within two weeks. Not getting much outta my husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

**pics**

I am not sure how to separate and talk about each photo so I will talk about it and you can look at each one. Today she is very clingy, if I walk out she runs to the fence. When the kids went out to get on the bus she ran over. She let me rub all on her today and welcomed it. So, I took these pics around 900 am this morning, will go out this evening and take more. We have a little bloody substance around her vulva today. I got a pretty good pic I think. I was out by myself so I had to take the photo while I was behind so I didn't spread to much. I washed her udder the other day so the flaky milk isn't there anymore but she is proving to still milk up because it is getting bigger. Here ya go!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here is a comparison photo I tried to make see if it worked


----------



## Army wife

Looks like she's got a while!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's still progressing a little each day. No news to tell y'all. I will post pictures with the evening check.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are the pictures from our midday check


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

While we was out brushing and loving on her we have been teaching our kids how tos. Today we watched our oldest daughter saddle her so we loaded them on her for a few minutes and she seemed to love it! Her ears went up and she seemed so happy! So the kids just stayed on her for maybe twenty minutes in the field but, they had fun and I think she enjoyed it. Here are a few pictures. They ride her with just a halter and lead, while our younger ones are on we lead her but, with my 12 year old we just let go and she rides herself.


----------



## greentree

The mare and kids are so CUTE!! That looks exactly like my backyard!! Maybe you live close? I am north of Bowling Green.

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

greentree said:


> The mare and kids are so CUTE!! That looks exactly like my backyard!! Maybe you live close? I am north of Bowling Green.
> 
> Nancy


I do live a little over an hour away from bowling green. I am west of there.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No big changes today. I am thinking the vet was wrong on the 10-14 days. I feel like she never going to have it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I don't feel like anything has changed at all in the last week. But, here are some photos. As I was coming into the house I thought maybe I would take some side views and a front view. She don't even look like she is carrying today.


----------



## BellaMFT

Subbing. Can't wait to see the foal. I hope everything goes well for momma and baby.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I have a question. I have been looking at my horses udders and that of other posters and some online, why does her nipples look to be the only place where it is getting bigger? The vet did not say anything about it but, I was wondering and it makes me think she is not maiden. What are you all opinions?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

She looks about like my mare does (and I'm now convinced her due date is going to be mid April...we weren't sure at first), so you most likely still have a little ways to go yet. 
Every mare is different in how their udders "develop" toward that last part of pregnancy. A friend of mine had a filly that had monster sized teats...I mean this little girl looked like she was an old brood mare by the size of them. I can't even begin to imagine what she would look like if she ever got bred and started bagging up. It would definitely be something to see, that's for sure.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Vet visit at 9 am. Ill update after that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle

Bowling Green, Kentucky? Or....? Cause I live south of BG, Ky. Just curious!

Hoping for a healthy and happy baby!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yes, KY. Do you know where madisonville is? That's my closet big place or Greenville. There is a riding area pennyrile that I am about. 20 minutes from too. Its in Dawson springs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

GIRL! Don't you go posting at midnight! You had me leaping to your thread!
(Walks off grumbling after not getting to see a newborn foal, sheez!)


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! Sorry I did just go check and she is still pregnant! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So today is the day where what can go wrong will go wrong.  waiting on the vet he is gonna palp. Her and do a check up. (This is my original vet not the on call vet)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She is indeed prengant still! The foal is still alive! And he said she is 10 1/2 to 11 months at this point. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Great news, now you have a time frame to work with, get some sleep while you can.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

He said she is "VERY" relaxed, said I would have a foal anytime within the next three weeks by his guess. So, I probably won't be sleeping much but I will def sleep better for at lest the next week. I love my vet, and was iffy about the other guy that came out. I should have known to just wait for mine to make it. But, all is good and she is healthy and baby is bumping around in there so all is gonna be ok!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, I just turned her back out to graze for awhile. Here is a picture of her udder, I did not get a picture of her backend as she was not as happy to let me see guessing it is because the vet just did the palp. So, from what I saw this morning she is relaxed and I can see pink just from standing so she is opening some. It looks more like she is very clean and shiney back there? If that makes sense. It has a gloss look to it has the last three days.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Going by the time frame the vet said yesterday Sunshine is now around 320-334 days! So I think we are at the safe mark for whatever happens. I will get some pictures later of her.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

3/14/13 around lunch time


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, I am confused. Does her backend look very tight to you? Or do you think it is just swollen or what is up with that?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Looks like she's got it puckered up. Sizzle likes to do that when I check her hooty-hoo. VERY frustrating when you're wanting to see how relaxed they're getting back there. LOL!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh ok! Maybe she think I'm gonna do another Palp! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

HAHAHA! Yeah, that would make ANYONE pucker up! I think once she realizes that there will be no more funny business, she'll start to relax again enough for you to continue monitoring her.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So this is tonight whoo whoo pic!  She didn't pucker this time.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> So this is tonight whoo whoo pic!  She didn't pucker this time.


You can see the jiggly of the side, and her bag is about the same though! What do you all think? I thought about leaving her out tonight so maybe she would have it!


----------



## anniegirl

Ive thought about that too with my maiden mare Annie...but I always cave...lol there are just too many coyotes out here to take the chance.... plus she loves her stall now....hated it at first because she wasnt used to being in one...but now she bulls her way through the others to get in there when she hears me putting fresh bedding down for the night


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So yesterday I went out and set in the field and just sun bathed with my mares. Here is a few photos I took.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It looks as though she may be leaking a little, I saw some fluid trail down her back end. She has been rolling and laying a lot this morning. I let her out as it is 70 degrees here today. So this is this mornings picture what do you all think. Still no milk. I tired to milk her and could get nothing.


----------



## anniegirl

It's so hard to tell....these mares have been driving us all crazy this year!!! Sometimes they seem more than ready and still hold on for weeks...other times they dont seem ready at all and then surprise you!!! Ive given up trying to guess with my Annie...I just bring her in every night so I know she is safe and hope for the best!! The only consistant thing Ive noticed with the mares on here this year is that they are having colts...outside of the pretty curly Takala...so Im pretty much counting on a colt...LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I figured ours would be a filly because I wanted a colt! We shall see, I am so consumed by foal checks that I even dream of them now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

So do I!!! Im really hoping Annie's will be painted like her...the other night I had a dream she had a HUGE painted colt...LOL I cant wait for this to be over.....then we will all have a whole new set of issues to stress out about...LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I had me a talk with the baby today and assured *him* that it was a great day to come meet me.  The vet kept calling it a him too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Just went out and checked on her. Here is tonight's who ha pic.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, no baby  but, if we go by what the vet said he thought she was and going by the 340 day today would be the day  Only if I knew!!! So yes, by going by the vet we are saying she is at 340 today. COME ON BABEEEEE!!!! I am getting very tired of looking at who haas!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

When our watch is over I say we start a foal thread so all of us can post together! So we just have to go to one place instead of bouncing threads! LOL! Makes me dizzy and I am loosing so much sleep!


----------



## anniegirl

:clap::clap:Thats a great idea!!!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

These are this mornings pictures.


----------



## anniegirl

Her vavla looks longer and more squishy to me my husband on the other hand thinks we all need some serious councelling...****...he says we will know its time when there is a foal to take pics of.....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

HA! My husband says the same thing. I was thinking the other day, well maybe it may help someone if I take a bunch of pictures! They can look back and compare. That is what I do so I have been trying to take a bunch. My horse sees me and she has the mare stare and I know she thinks oh my here is that crazy woman again to violate me and share it on the internet!


----------



## anniegirl

I knowwwwww....Im not sure its legal!! LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I figured ours would be a filly because I wanted a colt! We shall see, I am so consumed by foal checks that I even dream of them now!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I told everyone we'd had a filly - until it rolled over (when trying to stand) and my son spotted his nuggets! So had to retext everyone and say "It's a boy!" lol


----------



## greentree

If that mare has that baby before she gets a full udder, you are going to have your hands full!! I would not be worried about the vulva while there is still no milk in her udder. I know some mares foal with little notice, but I have never had one foal without streaming a bit of milk.....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We did shots to produce milk, but the vet thinks she may not produce milk at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Can't wait for all these babies!


----------



## Breezy2011

subbing!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

This mornings check pictures. I got a close up of her udder, just so you all could see good what I am saying about all nipples. The last photo is from her belly yesterday. I think she is getting more of a v today. Oh, and she was tight in the end, so no pics of that this morning.


----------



## WesternTale

subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Yes, KY. Do you know where madisonville is? That's my closet big place or Greenville. There is a riding area pennyrile that I am about. 20 minutes from too. Its in Dawson springs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I know where that is. I'm in between Bowling Green and Scottsville, if that makes any sense. It's always fun to find people in my general area that ride horses! There is NO ONE in my area that rides, so when I find someone, it makes me feel like I'm not alone, lol

I hope your mare can make some milk before she has this baby! Bottle feeding can be a real pain! lol

Can't wait to see that baby!!!!


----------



## greentree

RiverBelle, you are quite close to me!! Not to hijack the thread, but I will PM you when we go somewhere! Do you ride at Long C? } hve never been there.

KyMom...I really hope she udders up! The mare looks really good. My totally uneducated guess is 2 more weeks. You should be selling some squares!! Pay for vet bills....


Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know I could post this in a better thread but, I just feel better posting it here. I have never had my feeling hurt so bad in my life as I just did!! I can't even stop crying! I was talking to my husband because I'm really worried about sunshine not milking at all! So my three kids 3,9,11 come in and my hubby rolls his eyes and is like I told him (a friend that's expecting mini foal anyday now) not to call you would be, can I pet it. Can I ride. Can we set up a camera so I can watch it. Can we horse. Can we horse can we horse. He kept on n on n on. My kids started laughing with him and they was laughing at ME!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I know it hurts, but you were just making fun of yourself for the same thing the other day!

You're probably just tired and stressed .. *hugs*

Don't let'em get to ya!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know I'm tired!!! I so wish I knew more about this mare than I do! It would make it so much easier!! I am so scared she isn't going to produce milk I just am going crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It's stressful as heck! Poor timing on your DH's part ... 

*hugs* again


----------



## anniegirl

Aweee...that's hurtfull...and at this stage when you are worried about so many things I can see how that would really cut a little too deep....sometime's ppl can be so insensitive when they dont understand just how much time and love you really have invested here....I would tell him how that made you feel...if you havent already....I get accused daily of obsessing too much over all my animals....its the mother in us...dont let it get you down.....Sunshine will pull through just fine...and pretty soon there will be a beautiful baby for everyone to fuss over...then they might understand why you were so concerned...xoxoox


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I actually told him as soon as he did. Then I went and hid and cried. Then I went out to the stall and sunshine walked over to me with those big brown eyes and gave me kisses! laid on my shoulder as I cried!! She knew I was upset! She is such a doll!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Aweeeeeeeeeee they are very smart thats the first place I go too when Im upset...sometimes I bring my guitar...lol in the summer they all crowd around...its kinda funny...they are the best listeners xo


----------



## HorseLovinLady

(((Hugs))))


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

It's difficult for men to understand how women connect to their children (2 AND 4 legged), because they just aren't wired like we are. My husband jibes me too about all my animals...I just give him "that" look and there's been times when I've even told him he was an ***. I love the look on his face when I say that...it's kind of like, WHAT? ME?! hehe! He generally apologizes to me right away. 
I think you should run yourself a nice, hot bubble bath to relax your body, then have a hot cup of camomile tea (it's amazingly good with honey!) and try to get some rest. Worrying yourself sick about her not coming into milk won't make her come into milk...all you can do is hope and pray for the best, but prepare for the possibility that she may not. As long as you're prepared, you will be okay, I promise. 
BIG hugs to you, dear! Don't let the insensitivity of the day ruin your self confidence. And remember, you have all of US to back you up if you need anything!


----------



## sssmith

I haven't read your ENTIRE thread yet, but I will.... but I wanted to let you know that I rescued a mare three years ago and she happened to be 3 months from foaling, but was so skinny when I got her I had NO IDEA she was bred... ANYWAY... she was one of those mares that didn't make a bag AT ALL until AFTER Evie (our baby girl filly) was born. I OBSESSED over it and made myself sick over worrying... but she produced milk just fine and Evie found those TINY nipples of Dustys (my mare) JUST FINE! So don't stress too much! Mother Nature sometimes shows up JUST IN TIME.


----------



## sssmith

In fact that's her (Dusty) to your left on my profile pic  I still have her


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Thank you all! I relaxed last night and slept! All night! Just went and checked no foal and she is fine. I'm gonna relax and let mother nature take place. I am prepared for this! We (sunshine n I) got this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams

I know the feeling about waiting for the baby to come. I am also going through it and it is making me anxious. Last May we had a little foal born and she only lived 4 hours. Our mare who is not he most social creature became pregnant again from my stallion (at first I was not excited) but then in Aug I had to put my 3yo stallion down because he had cut his leg so bad that the vet and I could't get it to heal.

Long story short I am ready to have a little baby that will remind me of my sweet stallion Hot Tamale. My fiancé want to name the baby "Warm" because he/she would be a little Hot....haha. My mom thinks the baby should be "poco caliente"


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I like "poco caliente"! Very much! This is the afternoon check that I did, Her udder is loose, and is hanging more but not any milk. (That is why I thought milk was in there because it was starting to hang more) She didn't like me taking a peak at her backside but I did anyway. So its not a great picture. And her belly, you can see her ribs when she stands a certain way. This has not been the case before last night. So I believe the foal is started to drop now even though she is not at a very big V. So heres the pics


----------



## greentree

My mares always dropped their bellies like that a couple of weeks before foaling, and then when the foal moves into position to be born, they suddenly look "not as pregnant". When the muscles around her tail get loose, she is getting close.

Sorry your DH chose your weak moment to pick. Mine does the same thing! 

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, looking at the moon phases and going by the vet saying she was 10 1/2 - 11 months on the 13th. I think that she may hold out until the 27th. Thats when our full moon is. She will be maybe around 338-348 days in foal then. That is just a guess. What do you all think about the full moon theory of foaling?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Chilly never got a V look to her. At all. Her belly was nicely rounded. The thing i did notice was when i looked at her from behind, her sides were "sucked in" and flat. She did not look pregnant anymore, the wide sides were just...gone. LoL.

Just something to think about because i was the same way, looking for the dropped V belly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Let me ask you another question CLaPorte432 (or anyone that wants to answer) Her thighs, like her hip are almost sunk in. Its like she has lost muscle tone there also. I am telling you I almost cried looking at her last night because she looked so sickly. It was weird. Her tail is soft, her muscles back there on the top are getting squishy. But its on down, like almost flank level that looks squishy and I am scared I am not feeding enough. I am feeding her twice a day to equal about 2-3 ounces of cracked corn and pellets with minerals and supplement in it (vet chosen), free range of grass( except at night or surning bad weather), about a square bale of hay a day but, I have the other mare that eats the hay too, and at times there is some left the next morning. She acts starved! I swear its like she goes crazy at feeding time. Should I be giving her something else?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I am gonna run out back now and try to get some pics to show you all what I mean.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Honestly, cracked corn does nothing for them. Id cut that from her diet.

My mare was on SafeChoice LifeDesign Senior. I couldnt find the Mare and Foal in my area easily. But that seemed to keep weight on her really well. I 

Pictures would be good. But keep in mind mares at this stage often look crappy. The baby weight can really drag them down. 

Quality of hay matters as well. My horses (4 of them) were only fed 2 bales of hay a day, (and i have overweight horses) but the hay is very nice 2nd cutting alfalfa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are the pictures. A few just because she was pretty  in the 4th one you can see the back of her leg is even squishy looking. Sunk in some. Her withers are high too from the weight of the baby I guess, I just noticed that tonight.

This is 2nd cut timothy hay, I believe I will have to double check with my hubby about whats in it. But, I am going to get a winter foal blanket tomorrow that I ordered so I will pick up so senior food. We have mare and foal that I have been mixing. I will do that solid and cut out the corn. My father in law sometimes give both mares an extra bit of hay or feed when he leaves for work about mid-day but I don't count that as it amounts to almost nothing I don't think.


----------



## CLaPorte432

She doesnt look bad. Her hindquarters look like they are loose and ready for baby. Also depending on the amount of work she had BEFORE becoming pregnant and up until now plays a role in how "fit" they would be at this stage muscle wise.

Im not seeing ribs. If she werent pregnant, i wouldnt like the look of her hindquarters but since shes so far along, this can be expected in some mares. Unfortunately at this stage, the babies can really bring mom down nutrition wise because of the rapid growth.

No need to worry, you are a very caring owner and will have her fat enough for your standards in no time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Her ribs wasn't showing this evening, I think I flipped out! Her back end has been nice and round! She was very husky! Thank you for putting my mind at ease! I was so worried that she was loosing her fat and muscle. I feel better knowing this is normal. The mares we use to care for was my husbands so I didnt put as much effort in them. I have a bond with this one that I have been looking for so I am a worry-some mess! LOL! Thanks again!


----------



## rbarlo32

It is okay you should see me with Mara, I always panic as I have always been very paranoid about my ponies.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I guess as much effort wasn't what I ment. After I set here, I mean I wasn't as close to them so I didn't stare at them 24/7 to notice changes like this. I took just as good care of them as I do these two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Some mares get that starved dog look prior to foaling they lose muscle tone in the back and the rib cage will "spring", the muscle in the tail head will be gone, the hips bones are more prominent. Some will bounce back quickly, some won't.


----------



## FrostedLilly

She looks fine to me. I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I agree with everyone here, I think she looks just fine. Her body is just making the necessary changes and adjustments for that baby.  As her hips spread and her muscles relax, she will naturally get that "sloppy" look to her hind quarters. No worries.:wink:


----------



## EliRose

Subbing!


----------



## grayshell38

Subbing. I know you mentioned that the previous owner thought her Arabian stallion bred her, is he a registered purebred Arabian? If so, I would see about getting the information and signatures to have your foal registered as Half Arabian.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yes, he is purebred .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

He is registered, and purebred as far as I know. My mare isn't though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> He is registered, and purebred as far as I know. My mare isn't though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The foal could still be registered as half Arab.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38

You can register the foal half arabian no matter if your mare is not pure bred or registered. The Arabian Horse Association allows registration of Purebred Arabians, Half Arabians (Really any percentage of Arabian blood, as long as one parent is a registered Purebred Arabian.) and Anglo Arabians.

That's one of the reasons I like the AHA so much. It offers an opportunity for foals that would not be registerable if they were another breed, to get papers.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh!! I didn't know! That's cool! Thanks y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Pictures from lunch time today.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She had a whole lot of sticky clear mucos today. She is really bouncing around in her udder area. She keeps looking at her back end and when she eats she will not rest long on her hind legs. She is right at 52 weeks today, I think going by what the vet thinks from palp last week. 342 days in foal again maybe.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

These are from today, there is more bloody looking stuff around the outside ( I think you can tell from the picture the redness I am talking about), she would not let me open to look, kept moving when I tried to take a picture of her hind. I have to work 13 hour shifts the next two days..... So it will prob happen tonight GRRR!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Fingers crossed that if she does, everything will go smoothly and without a hitch.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

These are this evenings pictures. She would still clinch up so not a good pic of inside though.


----------



## Reckyroo

WaHey baby - we're all waiting.......... :wave:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She has been biting her sides she has wet spots on it. She is trying to get out. She wanted to me not to the field with the other mare, but to me!! She better hold this baby in at least til Saturday!


----------



## anniegirl

Sounds like it wont be long!!! Hopefully she holds out for you!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I hope she does!! I dread going to work for the next two days! 13 hour shifts are bad enough! But knowing I have a baby that may appear at anytime! Makes it pure heck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

I hear ya!!! Im afraid to go anywhere...LOL...I just know Im going to miss it...I just want to make sure I dont miss it by much....LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know, I don't mind not to see the birth. But, I would like to know that all is good drinking baby, poop, etc. In the right time frame. If I knew I'd still have my Jo. I'd call in for the next two days. Lmbo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

LOL...Im totally with you on that one...Ive thought about it too!!!


----------



## deltadawn

Can't wait to see what she drops!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby yet. Fixing to head to work its so cold here if something happens I will update from work but I see no changes. My mother in law will be checking on her through the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I just put her up for the night. No changes. Still biting her side's. I'm giving up. I'm thinking she's got another two to three weeks. She's not even loose in her back end any more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

^^ Atta girl ... give up and she'll go tonight for sure! *wink*


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well by what the vet says she's right around 345 so what I have another 25 days told I start to worry? I'm so over this! I have to much going on this weekend! And after my two 13 hour shifts I'm so exhausted I don't want to move. Yeah I don't see any night time checks in my future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

^^ ... keep it up .. you're practically guaranteeing it..hehe


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Went and let sunshine out into the field. She is so not ready to have this foal. I didn't take any pictures. So I'll try this evening when I feed again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So I've been watching her from my kitchen. She's grazing then she falls down and rolls around crazy then jumps up and goes back to grazing. She looks like a mad woman. Baby is either hurting or she's getting close. Either way I guess it means we are one step closer. Still biting sides lifting back feet up a lot. Walking funny in her backend. Tail head is very sunken today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

here is the backend picture from lunch time.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

These mares are going to drive us nuts! I hope you have a foal tonight. Or, in the morning....or....LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I don't think she will! But I've been watching your thread and I think you are very close!!! Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I don't think she will! But I've been watching your thread and I think you are very close!!! Yay!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Close to losing my mind! Hahaha. I've been so wrapped up in worrying over her it's crazy. I did feel the foal moving up in her tail head, and I was like....wtf?!?! Is she gonna crap it out or what! LOL. Such a weird thing to see/feel but really cool and also comforting because at least I know it's in the correct position. Well, I think I know. Maybe not.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

These mares must stop hoarding bebehssssss


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know I was out feeling sunshine after you said that!!! LOL. I can feel her udder and if I hold my hand there long I feel the baby bounce. But not her backend. We are in for rain / snow for the next three days and Tuesday I work and its a full moon. So maybe by Tuesday anyway. Who knows, I left my sanity in the field a few weeks ago!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I know I was out feeling sunshine after you said that!!! LOL. I can feel her udder and if I hold my hand there long I feel the baby bounce. But not her backend. We are in for rain / snow for the next three days and Tuesday I work and its a full moon. So maybe by Tuesday anyway. Who knows, I left my sanity in the field a few weeks ago!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL we're gropers! :lol: Ya we are about the same weather wise. Supposed to have a lot of rain and storms tomorrow. She will probably have it then, when I'll have to wade through mud to get to her or something! I'm thinking about going down and just putting her in the stall, but she hates it so much. She has free access to barn lot and stalls. I'm imagining her foaling in the pouring rain in the mud :shock:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I hate rain! Sunshine doesn't seem to mind the stall at times. But then at times she tries to get out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Dalilah paces around and stands at the door, then finally just starts eating. LOL fatty


----------



## CupidsBlessing

Come on baby!


----------



## scubadreams

I know I wish the baby would just come already... I'm glad right now that my mare is not due till late May early June. I live in CO and we have 4 1/2 snow drifts.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

How is Sunshine today? Any changes?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No changes really. I went out and gave her morning feed. No little feet here yet.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well darn! I was hoping she would surprise you!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Just went and checked on her. She still has no baby. I feel like she is not as sunken as she has been. Her belly is still big but her backend has not changed towards foaling any. She she gonna hold this baby in a little longer.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well maybe she will be one of those that suddenly has changes and foals!! I hope you have a surprise in the morning!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby this morning. It is 32 degrees and windy. Snowy and just plain icky out!! So she won't be able to get out today. No changes this morning either.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are some pictures. Did I wrap her tail ok?


----------



## greentree

I will quote my vet here....."please, take that vetwrap off her tail" . It will not stay there unless you get it so tight that it cuts off the circulation, and you have to have it amputated. Just wash her tail if it is mucky, and leave it unwrapped. 

Her udder is making progress, so she will be fine. I think the full moon will pull it out of her.

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok! I just went out to set with her a bit and when she passes gas her backend opens a little and a pinkish white creamy looking drip comes out. Every time she passes gas! Does this mean we are close?!?!?


----------



## texasgal

greentree said:


> *I will quote my vet here*....."please, take that vetwrap off her tail" . *It will not stay there unless you get it so tight that it cuts off the circulation, and you have to have it amputated.* Just wash her tail if it is mucky, and leave it unwrapped.
> 
> Her udder is making progress, so she will be fine. I think the full moon will pull it out of her.
> 
> Nancy


 
LOL .. or your vet could teach you how to properly wrap a tail. There is certainly a way to do it where it will stay, and not be too tight.

Having said that. ... I've assisted the amputation of several limbs due to owners inappropriately using vet wrap.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Gosh! I am so nervous!!! I am going to set out in the stall with her for a bit again! And its like 32 degrees with -30 winds!! LOL! Not really sure how cold but it feels like that. Her stall is warm on the back end! I am sure I will be updating lots today!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I tried to take some good photos of the discharge.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It is a drip.... drip... about every 10 mintues


----------



## FrostedLilly

I'm not the most knowledgable person on here, so all I'm going to say is good luck and hopefully we have a baby soon!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Guys!! Help I am flipping out is this ok?? Its getting thicker and more often.


----------



## cmarie

Could be the mucus plug??


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

When I go out she comes over to me and leans weight on my side, wants me to rub her ears?!? Maybe this foal is giving her a headache too!! LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh my gosh!! I just read another sign is lip curling!! She has been doing this funny thing with her lips like opening her mouth and smacking her lips almost.... It is odd.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

You may be about to have a baby soon!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She is winking like when they are in heat. And that stuff is coming out now. She keeps looking at her backend. I came in to warm up for a bit and eat then I am going to go check on her again.


----------



## texasgal

I'm going to pull this thread up next year and have you re-read it .. you will never believe you were so hoo haa obsessed! lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh boy!!! You better keep us updated!! -fingers crossed-


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> I'm going to pull this thread up next year and have you re-read it .. you will never believe you were so hoo haa obsessed! lol



LOL! I feel like such a creeper with all the boobie groping and lady bit inspections! Never in my life would I have imagined....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I am embarrassed!! LOL! I am going crazier today. She is holding her tail to the side and winking for real!! I Think if we don't have a foal by morning it will def be here by full moon on Wednesday!


----------



## WesternTale

shes DEFINATLY going to foal soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

EEEKKKK!!!!! I am so nervous! Thats a lot of stuff that has came out today! Yall I am so excited I feel like a kid on a sugar high!!!!


----------



## texasgal

Breathe .. you're going to be exhausted before it's all over! lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Haha I know the feeling!! Good luck girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Now she is just trying to sleep, I didn't see anymore discharge come out while I was out there. This is her backend now though.


----------



## FlyGap

Need a horizontal body shot, is she dripping milk?
I'd say it's super close!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, Ill run and take one... hehehehe!!! No milk still!!! But, she is stretching very good in her udder, and they are beginning to feel really firm(her nipples) i can't get milk out of them so she may have some though. She has the milk veins on the inside of the thin too. I will get a picture of that too!!


----------



## FlyGap

That'll be a nice change of scenery! :lol:

So excited for you!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

You know, what I am thinking are milk veins may not be.... I am clueless. Shes been laying down since I went out last because the side the pictures are taken on, I brushed her off and tried to clean her up this morning.


----------



## texasgal

She's got no bag at all, huh? ...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

texasgal said:


> She's got no bag at all, huh? ...


No, just those nipples that are huge. They are bigger them self. We did the shots of something with a d and the vet told us to get a supplement to help her develop milk. her nipple can fit in the palm of my hand now. They was squishy but are getting harder. So, I have no clue. But we have stuff on hand in case she doesn't produce or just needs a little something at first.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, that's right. I had forgotten that was her. And you aren't really sure when she was bred either, right?

Confusing mare. Her hoo haa says one thing and her bag and profile say something else....

lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Those are some big ol' ninnies! :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No, I'm not sure when she was bred. When the vet came out on the 13th he did a palp and estimated her to be 10-1/2 -11 months then. He said he wouldn't be surprised if sage had it that next week because she felt very relaxed and loose when he did the palp. Maybe she was just passing the plug. Does that happen? And still go a little til dialing?


----------



## FlyGap

Baby seems to have dropped a bit, but by looking at that bag I'd guess she has a bit more to go. Unless she's one of those crazies that milks up at the last second!
My guess is a week or so.

Girl, do you have any hair left?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are some pictures before I run to get my kids from school. From above her and her backend.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No, I have no hair left!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Still no baby... She is backing up to me wanting me to scratch her bottom. Its kinda funny how much she wants to be touched. I am fixing to take a nap because this could be a long night and I have to work tomorrow!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Still no baby... She is backing up to me wanting me to scratch her bottom. Its kinda funny how much she wants to be touched. I am fixing to take a nap because this could be a long night and I have to work tomorrow!!


That or she's just making it easier for you to get the favored picture angle! LOL! 

I'm so excited for you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, she has stopped dripping. So I guess she was just passing some of her mucus plug.


----------



## greentree

I had a mare who loved to be scratched on either side of her tail when she was pregnant!! She would dance with her hind legs while you scratched. TOO cute.

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She rocks from side to side! She is such a sweet heart. I don't think we will see a baby tonight. But, who knows.......


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We are in labor I think. Pacing farting and goopy squirting out.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Woo!! Come on, momma!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's neighing and still putting behind to me to scratch.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

STALK, STALK, STALK,STALK!! Oh boy, I hope this is it!! :happydance:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Me too! If not I give up! She is munching on hay between walking and neighing!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Me too! If not I give up! She is munching on hay between walking and neighing!


I hear ya, I'm so discouraged and tired and frustrated lol. Well, if it's any consolation, on marestare I have seen mares eating hay and then literally stop pace around a minute, and drop down and foal! Apparently the eating is a nervous thing, or so someone said! I certainly don't know lol


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She is very wet on her backend. She's not sweating though. She's walking around and around. When she stops she holds her tail up and winks that's when the fluid comes out. I ran in to get my kids in bed! Maybe she will have a baby when I get back out there!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So exciting!!!! Sending good foaling vibes!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

How exciting!! I think this is it!


----------



## Roperchick

Stalking this thread till baby pops out!!! now baby now!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She is calmer now, but still shifting weight from leg to leg with lots of tail movement. I had my mother in law come see so I could tell myself I'm not overthinking things. She thinks she is in labor too.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> She is calmer now, but still shifting weight from leg to leg with lots of tail movement. I had my mother in law come see so I could tell myself I'm not overthinking things. She thinks she is in labor too.


 Can't wait....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

So before all this there wasn't really any other big changes right? Well other than the discharge.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

How long can this last?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No big changes. Her muscle is flabber by the day. But just discharge, I wouldn't have noticed it earlier if I wasn't brushing and wrapping her tail. It started out a slow drip. Now this that's she doing now is like the pic earlier with it hanging.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Wow, guess that just goes to show it can happen at any given moment with little to no warning! Crazy!


----------



## deltadawn

COME ON BABY!!!!:-o


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Still no baby. I came in to nap a little while. She's still not bearing weight on either back foot much. She bite her side and I looked at her back end she's still dripping something. No water broke yet. Maybe it won't be tonight. Who knows!


----------



## anniegirl

Woo-Hooooooo!!!!! Ill bet you'll have a baby by morning!!!! happy foaling!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sleep is no where in my night I feel. Tossing n turning is about all I'm doing!


----------



## TheRoundPen

Can't wait


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby this morning. She's is calm. There is no more discharge coming out. She is still winking though. No sweating still. Guess she's gonna hold that baby in. I just don't understand. She still wants me to scratch her bottom. I'm fixing to head to work so I hope all goes good today.


----------



## Cacowgirl

This mare is something else! I sure hope we see a lively adorable foal soon. They all do come out eventually-I hope for your sake, it's not too much longer.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol I haven't been on this thread since yesterday morning and I was sure by the end I'd see a foal! Good luck at work today, it certainly sounds like you're going to have a long, tiring day! Maybe you'll come home to a lovely little Sunshine Jr. and can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Your mare and mine are in a race to see who can drive us nuts faster! lol. Hope you see some extra legs when you get home.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

As of now no legs. Ugh!


----------



## greentree

Any udder development? Do you know if this is her first?

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Previous owner said maiden. Vet said he don't think because. Of her boobies. I have. Been at work for 12 hours now. I'm not sure of developments as of now I'll update when I get home in about 3 hours. All I know is no baby yet.


----------



## Mousie96

I am in love with this thread!!! I cant wait until she pops!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Previous owner said maiden. Vet said he don't think because. Of her boobies. I have. Been at work for 12 hours now. I'm not sure of developments as of now I'll update when I get home in about 3 hours. All I know is no baby yet.


Yikes! That's a long day girl! I can't wait till you get home so we can compare our mare's non-progress..LOL


----------



## EquineBovine

Subbing )


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby!! She's just standing around. No discharge no nothing. I just did a quick glance gonna go clean her stall and do a better check in a bit. Yes it's a long day I actually work from 630-715pm. But I'm gone from 6-8 long days but I only work 2-3 days a week.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> No baby!! She's just standing around. No discharge no nothing. I just did a quick glance gonna go clean her stall and do a better check in a bit. Yes it's a long day I actually work from 630-715pm. But I'm gone from 6-8 long days but I only work 2-3 days a week.


Yep, just standing around....making a mockery of you, just like my mare is with me! I imagine after I leave she's snickering and laughing with all the other mares at how creepy and ridiculous I am, "Ya, so she kept taking all the pics of my hoo haa and trying to look inside of it, next she grabbed my boobs, and she even tried to squeeze one of them!"


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm sure they are laughing! I feel like I've been imaging things. If I didn't have pictures from yesterday I'd swear I was!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

That's the point I'm at where I'm wondering if I'm seeing things only cause I want to. It's good that we take pics so we can go back and compare, I do it constantly! 

Is your work close to home? Are you going to be able/want to leave work if she foals so you can imprint?


----------



## Breezy2011

Hope she has it soon! All these foal threads are driving me crazy! Along with everyone else! And it must me driving you, and the other mare owners bonkers!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

My work is 25 minutes away. No I won't be able to leave! Makes me sad but, I'm hoping I'm home. I work third shift Friday then days Monday and Friday of the next week. So maybe it will work out. Next schedule I work only Friday's and one Monday.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Just checked her. Nothing new. Think I'll sleep all night tonight. I'm exhausted! Let y'all know in the morning what's going on.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Get some good rest!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby this morning! I slept hard last night! So tonight's a full moon. Maybe tonight. It's gonna be warm and not a chance of rain so she will get some outside time. I'll get some pictures after the sun comes up to show y'all so we can see what's going on.


----------



## texasgal

I'm glad you got some sleep...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

These are this mornings pictures. So new changes, she seems to have some sweat on her hind legs just at the knees. I let her out to graze a bit it is going to get up to 50 today so I think she needs some walk around time.


----------



## wetrain17

I'm finally subbing to this one. I keep losing track of the pages I've read.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh yes maybe the full moon will bring it on!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on full moon pull!  let's see some beebeeeeeesssss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

2/18/2013










3/27 - Today


----------



## texasgal

3/14










Today


----------



## texasgal

3/13










Today










(I don't do hoo haa pics... lol)


----------



## LiveJumpLove

Can't wait to see the cute little foal!! Hope all goes good!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So I just went out and drank some coffee and set in the field she came up to me so I had to do more pictures!!!! LOL!!! I did notice that her belly is not so much hanging anymore, her sides are in there is not a sunken place like it was I will try to do comparison pictures like Texasgal, but I don't know how to do the dates in between. These are dirty pics shes been rolling!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Heres the backend pics cause texasgal dont do butt pics.. LOL! 
Today is the top and the bottom is 3-14-13


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

hip pictures from today and the 25th and another day, not sure the date.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, is the belly shot compared look like we are moving forward? I think her girth looks good. It looks as though the baby has moved back and not so much up front.


----------



## greentree

udder still the same?


----------



## texasgal

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Heres the backend pics cause texasgal dont do butt pics.. LOL!
> Today is the top and the bottom is 3-14-13


That is NOT the butt ... THAT is a Hoo Haa!


----------



## texasgal

She's pretty slab sided .. she almost doesn't look pg .. especially with her lack of bag.

If she hadn't been palped by a vet to confirm.............. lol.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No bag still. Ha! I know it's not a butt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Does the baby slow movement before they deliver?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I think they kinda run outta room once the turn and get "in positiion" ..


----------



## greentree

Several days before my mare Belle would foal, her entire belly would bounce up and down, like a basketball!! Strangest thing I ever saw. I caught it a couple of times. 
So if you see that, it is not abnormal. I wish I had pictures of Belle prego, she was HUGE. And she would get edema under her belly, so she looked even bigger.

Great mare, though. I miss her.

Are the veins on Sunshines belly enlarged? I cannot see them in any photos, but they ccould be covered with hair.

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I feel her veins. Her hair is thick. The baby has been doing the bounce for about two weeks. I even was joking and told hubby I was naming it bounce because it looks like its a basketball bouncing in there. But not today. There's just not much movement. She's raising her tail and acting like she is seeing but nothing's coming out so there must be pressure back there. She is still winking like she's in heat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No new changes. Put her up for the night and she was not a happy camper. Tried to push me away to get through to get out. If we don't have this baby soon I'm going to go crazier than I am now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

I hear ya!!!! Hopefully it wont be much longer!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Can you imagine people that do this all the time?! I would lose my mind!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I would to! I just checked on her and she's breathing heavy and when she switches weight from leg to leg her hoo haa gaps open. So at least we are moving forward even if we don't have a baby tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I would to! I just checked on her and she's breathing heavy and when she switches weight from leg to leg her hoo haa gaps open. So at least we are moving forward even if we don't have a baby tonight.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Down the road you and I both are going to look back at this time frame in utter shame at our constant privates peeking! :lol: My husband thinks I am absolutely ridiculous and laughs at me every time he sees me. Especially when I'm trying to hold the tail just right and line up for a clear picture! LOL and I KNOW you know what I'm talking about on that one! hahahahaaa


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Lmbo! Yes I do! I just made coffee too just because I'm thinking I cant sleep. I wrapped her tail for the night. I felt down to where it's all hair and wrapped from that so she's holding her tail good enough to the side I don't have to bother her to look. I'll look back and think of how crazy I am probably next week. Ha I read through this thread every other day and tell myself I'm not gonna be this crazy. But I don't listen to myself to well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh gosh y'all! If the baby comes what's the first thing I do? My hubby ain't here and he has always done the iodine and stuff if foal don't poop. He always had me get the stuff and look to make sure there's no holes! I don't know if I remember anything! How long before baby poops, needs to drink! Everything has left my brain! I got the vets number in my phone, he said stand drink poop. Call him otherwise. If all is good call him when he gets into office. I'm flipping out! Oh gosh I feel soooo stupid!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

You want to dip the umbilical stump in iodine.

You want to give baby an enema once it stands up to help pass the first poop. It can be extremely difficult and you don't want them straining. First poop is usually passed in 4-6 hours. Anything longer then that, I'd give another enema.

Stand up and nurse within an hour or so. 

Mare must pass the placenta/afterbirth within 3 hours. If not, call the vet before infection sets in.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

CLaPorte432 said:


> You want to dip the umbilical stump in iodine.
> 
> You want to give baby an enema once it stands up to help pass the first poop. It can be extremely difficult and you don't want them straining. First poop is usually passed in 4-6 hours. Anything longer then that, I'd give another enema.
> 
> Stand up and nurse within an hour or so.
> 
> Mare must pass the placenta/afterbirth within 3 hours. If not, call the vet before infection sets in.


Your a lifesaver! I really started to panic. I have everything together in a bucket. I'm prepared! Just nervous I guess, my hubby has always been with me. Didn't think about that until tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh you'll be fine. Stay calm. She'll take care of all of the important stuff for you. 

I have to admit though, I was super glad when I went out to the barn and seen Wrecker already dry and standing. If I was there when Chilly's water broke and seen everything, I think I would have been a nervous wreck. *No pun intended*


----------



## cmarie

What ever you do DON"T pull the placenta out, you can tie it in a knot so she doesn't step on it.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We never tied it, how do I tie it if she gets to moving before its out ? We always just let it hang .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

I would just take a piece of string, twine or fishing line and fold the placenta up in half (to about the mares hocks) and then tie whatever you use around it.

The weight of the placenta on itself will help to stimulate the uterus to release the rest of it.

Also, the placenta should look like a big Y. So check it over to make sure there are no parts missing. If there is, i'd be on the phone with your vet and get them out right away before complications start. Those complications can come on VERY quickly...Within hours...

But really...99% of the time, there are no issues and a mare knows what she's doing.

Have you been taking her temperature morning and evening? Seen any reddish/brownish discharge around the vulva?


----------



## cmarie

You don't have to tie it, I just tie it in a knot so it's off the ground, that way the mare doesn't step on it.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She has a lot of reddish discharge today. I haven't been taking her temp. Monday she had a whole lot of discharge. I took pictures of it and put it on here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

You can hear her breathing. She has a lot of gas, you can hear her bowel sounds loud. She pooped twice in the hour n half I was out there. I had to come in and warm up a bit. I'm gonna nap until about midnight then go back out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Any updates?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's getting then walks around and is reallyuncomfortable in her backend. She stretched her back legs out almost like kicking but she held it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's laid down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

Yours and nessas mares will probably be foaling together! Hope everything goes great!


----------



## nessa1579

Hoping everything goes smoothly for you!! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's moaning and stretching out. No water broke though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

You to nessa!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

Its like a race now... whos mare will let go first!


----------



## nessa1579

Breezy2011 said:


> Its like a race now... whos mare will let go first!


Lol, they do seem to be on the same page don't they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Lol! Mines back up. Maybe she was saying ha ha jokes on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's still breathing loud but she's still up pacing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Lol! Mines back up. Maybe she was saying ha ha jokes on you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm running in for a bit. Give her private time see if that helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

Hopefully, when I get up in the morning, there will be 2 new foals on here! Cannot wait... hope your mare has a safe birth and healthy foal! Same goes for nessas mare!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I have been up almost all night. She was up down, grunt moan nicker, passing gas, kicking stomping. It's been a long night! And still NO BABY! Her bowel sounds are horrid! Hubby said walk her so that's what I'm fixing to do. I think I just gave up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Ugh I know how you feel! I feel so discouraged now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Oh my, the memories. The last foal I had, I camped out in a tent next to the pen for two weeks worth of nights. She was up and down and all around and groaned and snored, etc.

I get up, go to the house, take a shower, change clothes, look out the window and she is down with two legs and a head already out....

Sneaky little witches!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's been doing this now on and off for about 7-8 days but last night was worse. I just let her out for the days. I guess we will just have to wait and see what the day brings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby. She's still been stomping laying and holding her head to the side. Just put herup for the night. Hope to get some sleep tonight.but I probably won't because I just feel like I can't. I have checked her hoo haa so don't know if she's changed any. Still no milk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm trying to set up a live web cam. This is the link kymomof3cuties on Justin.tv

I fixing to go set it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I'm trying to set up a live web cam. This is the link kymomof3cuties on Justin.tv
> 
> I fixing to go set it up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok, you know I have already clicked on this link! I'm fixin to make the popcorn and watch me a show!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm trying to fix it. It's nit wanting to start. It's an app on my android acer. If I can't get it to work I will upload video on YouTube.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Awwwww maaaaannnnn :-(


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm downloading a different one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I can't get any to work! I'm sad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby still this morning. It's raining so she will stay up today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

This is what I got this morning. She is very uncomfortable. She is jerking every once in awhile in her back legs and end. I watched and I didn't see the baby move. I usually can see the baby kick by her udder area for the last few days but I didn't this morning.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Come on Sunshine! You can do it!!


----------



## Mousie96

Tell her if she doesn't let that baby out soon its going to be the death of me! I don't want to wait anymore!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

38 pages and counting! Wonder what the record is?

C'mon Sunshine's baby!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

FlyGap said:


> 38 pages and counting! Wonder what the record is?
> 
> C'mon Sunshine's baby!!!


I believe GoldenHorse's foaling thread for Ace ran 122+pages before that mare decided to let Angel out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

She's waiting for Easter, she wants to have an Easter baby, duh


----------



## greentree

I had a filly born on Easter! It was flooding in the pasture, and really hard to keep that mare up, but I could see all that water out there! The filly did not see sunlight the first week of her life, so I named her Stormie.

I had 3 babies born on Sunday, though, so maybe Sunshine is waiting for a Sabbath day. 

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I have actually had two born ion a Sunday! Maybe, but I do hope it's not tonight because I work thirds! My hubby is on checking duty. We let her out a bit because the rain has stopped. She is peeing a lot! Staying in that stance a minutes before moving. Pressure is starting to show more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Fixing to head to work, went out and checked on her and we have the drip again coming out. Here for your viewing pleasure.... LOL!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

She is playing games with you, I know it! LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know it too! She is probably like hmmmm what can I do to make her crazy for the night she is at work away from me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Hubby says she's laying in field, he left her out tonight.... Grrrr! But, he walked to check on her and she is hurting and neighing! My heart is breakin because I'm not home. Hubby said we are calling vet if she has not had the foal do you all think this is normal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams

It's better to be safe


----------



## paintedpastures

Lots of hoohoo pics, but none of udder,is she making an udder yet?:?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No. She is not. About the only change is belly and hoo haa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mousie96

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> No. She is not. About the only change is belly and hoo haa
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any news yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Any update ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sorry y'all, I slept for a little bit. No baby, she's still acting funny. Breathing faster, stomping, winking, laying lots, no milk. Vet said that she's just getting ready if water hasn't broken she is ok. He didn't seem concerned. He said she could do this for awhile before she goes into labor. I don't feel that her water has broken. So I trust him. But, I still worry. I don't understand , he said what I have been seeing is the mucus plug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

WOOOOT..... Almost there! GO SUNSHINE!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yay!! Come on baby!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We put her up and she has went buck wild! Pacing pushing on gate, she's got herself tore up! Still breathing heavy, she had a bowel movement when I was out and turned and smelt of it. I've never seen her do that. It was loose. She's pretty tore up so I came in to let her have peace for a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh boy maybe she's ready to pop that sucker out! Come onnnnnn Easter baby!!


----------



## anniegirl

Oh my goodness....poor thing hopefully this will be over for her soon....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I just set and cried watching her. She is uncomfortable, and not happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

What are plans if mare has no milk? Surprised she isn't making any sort of bag & pics posted of her still think she is not of imminent foaling:-(....
Saying that though,to prove me wrong, watch her pop that foal out tonight:lol:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I just set and cried watching her. She is uncomfortable, and not happy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awwww! It will be over soon! Keep your chin up :wink:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We have supplements frozen and powder. I'm running on about 2 hours sleep since 3 pm yesterday. It's cold and raining. Tonight would be yucky night. I'm exhausted but can't sleep for worrying about her. She is gaping open this even and it looks bloody/wet back there. I hope she bags up and waits! It would be worth another 2-4 week wait just if she would. But, this week is her week the vet said would be her last and he would consider her overdue from his exam on the 13th. So pray she does it all by next Sunday or we will have to do something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> We have supplements frozen and powder. I'm running on about 2 hours sleep since 3 pm yesterday. It's cold and raining. Tonight would be yucky night. I'm exhausted but can't sleep for worrying about her. She is gaping open this even and it looks bloody/wet back there. I hope she bags up and waits! It would be worth another 2-4 week wait just if she would. But, this week is her week the vet said would be her last and he would consider her overdue from his exam on the 13th. So pray she does it all by next Sunday or we will have to do something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well maybe she'll be one of those that bags as soon as she foals 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I hope so! Cause she is sure starting to worry me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

I know it is hard, but try not to worry to much! She will have this thing in no time...


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Hoping you have a surprise by tomorrow morning! Try not to worry too much. You got this!  HUGS!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's still pacing. Passing lots of gas and stomping. Hubby talked me into coming to bed. He said he's gonna do night checks so I can sleep  sometimes he's sweet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

How sweet! Get some rest girl!


----------



## Lwhisperer

Subbing! Keep your head up! It will all be worth it in a little while...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, no baby this morning !!! Hubby said he thinks the vet was wrong and there isn't no baby! He can't believe she hasn't had this foal with the signs she has been throwing at us! She is still acting kind of like she's in a panic. She's almost running from the other horse. Trying to get away. Well will just have to wait and see if I could still have an Easter bouncy baby. But, my new theory is she will hold the baby in as long as she can.


----------



## anniegirl

she can only hold that baby in for so long!!!!! I think these mares of ours love to torture us!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Just went out for a bit, took some pictures and I wanted to show you all the size of her nipples or part of her udder. I a not sure exactly but, I put my hand up to give you a size difference to go by.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh wow , definite changes there! Woot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Oh wow , definite changes there! Woot!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can tell that her nipples are saggy more, and they are bigger themselves. They are harder but, no milk or nothing in them. Her hips are apart more because the patch under her vulva is started to be apart more. can see the space. I am calling the vet again Tuesday and asking him if he feels he could have been wrong about how for along she was because by the date he gave us I put them in and she will not be overdue really until middle- last of April if we go by his early guess. I just don't want him to come out after this week if she don't have the baby an do something drastic. I am sure he knows best but I want the baby to stay in there as long as it really needs to. So I will express that to hm. But, I do see signs of her getting ready its just a waiting game.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

My grandpa came and looked at her, he said something about a moon change on Tuesday. He thinks that she will have a foal by Wednesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

These mares are just evil, evil I tell you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

I was kinda hoping for an Easter foal?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I was too! But, the days not over! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Went out and loved on Sunshine for awhile this evening I even got some kisses! Excuse my awful looking self but I am gonna add some of me and her. She is still dripping the discharge, still winking, still acting like she feels like crap, she coming open when she moves any.


----------



## anniegirl

Aweee those pics are precious if they only knew how much we love them!!! Well..I know they know...but geeze...lol I took a lawnchair out after my chores today and just hung out with all of them for a couple hours....they all had to stand around the chair....my little donkey was in a competition with Annie to see who could stand closer...I actually thought one of them was going to sit on my lap....was praying it was the donkey...he is much smaller...LOL I hope Sunshine blesses you with a darling babe soon


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I moved my chair out back, I can look at her through my kitchen window so I get into trouble by standing there to much. LOL! My kids thinks I am crazy!


----------



## anniegirl

LOL...I know...if my barn wasnt so close to the house my husband would swear Im having an affair...just wait til the babe gets here!!!!!! They will NEVER pull us away!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! That's what my husband actually says, if you didn't come in at 1-2 in the morning covered in poo and mud I'd think you had a boyfriend! I tell him just wait til the baby is here.... It will be 4-5 am.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

LOL! What are you hoping for? Colt or Filly? and any names? Im so confused about names still...too many to choose from...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I am hoping for a dark bay colt. I thought Athena for a girl but not sure. And for a boy we thought about Stetson. But, I'll come up with something different later. If I can get the owners to get back with me the baby will need a registered name that's harder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Ohhh...gotcha....I like the name stetson Im hoping for a painted colt


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

My kids are coming up with crazy names. Like baby, flower, stalking, jaxs, daisy, cookie, hubby said call it Jones... That way everyone will try to keep up with the Jones's Lmbo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CupidsBlessing

Come on momma! I wanna see that foal!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She has red blood back there tonight. Is that normal? It isn't a lot but you can tell its fresh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She is breathing heavy still. You can hear it now. She stretched out raised her head and shook in her hind quarters. She is pretty mellow tonight though. So no easter foal, but an April fool's baby wouldn't be all that bad  I'll check on her a few times tonight, but work my 13 hour shift tomorrow so I must sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No April fool's baby yet! Fixing to jump in the shower and head to work. Gonna be a long day! I'll let y'all know if I get any updates from hubby through the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby, no changes! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey this morning I didn't think anything was gonna happen, then....WHAM...this evening she was dripping and had a huge bag! You never know, maybe you'll find 4 new legs in the morning <3


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Maybe, my 3 year old son us sick running a 103 temp. My throat is killing me and I can't breath! It would be best if she didn't go tonight. But, if you look at the statistics tonight will be the night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Maybe, my 3 year old son us sick running a 103 temp. My throat is killing me and I can't breath! It would be best if she didn't go tonight. But, if you look at the statistics tonight will be the night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 My 6 year old is sick too!! High fever and throwing up. I hope you guys feel better soon!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

That's what's going on here! It's everywhere!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Hoping it'll be soon for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

gosh, y'all!! I hope all the kids get to feeling better soon! And the baby horses come soon!

Nancy


----------



## anniegirl

Hope you and your son are feeling better soon...hopefully she will hold out for you


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well no baby this morning. Here are the pictures from today. She just doesnt have any signs of giving this baby up to me!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Greedy mare!! Give it up!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

How is your little today? Feeling any better? and you?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I feel pretty rough! My son fought a fever most of the night. I ended up making ice packs to keep it at 101.5 he is just laying around today. So snuggle time on the couch it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Baby bump no more, a beautiful little filly born at around 9am Pacific time today which is/was Dreamer's 340 day mark


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I love that close up of her head! She's so adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I love that close up of her head! She's so adorable!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Somehow I ended up in the wrong thread... :shock: *facepalm* I blame my phone :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I enjoyed your wrong thread post! Very much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So I just went out in the field for a bit, noticed her standing off to herself. I am going to leave her out for another hour or so but here is her backend this evening. What do you all think? It is opening up as she walks this is her trying to squinch up because she did not want me to see but, she did not do a good job at hiding it.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, so I am thinking I'll be up most of the night, she's holding her tail to the side and up, tight up against her. She squints her backend then shakes in her hind quarters. When she relaxes her tail goes down but not before I can see a quarter size opening at the bottom of her vulva! Hope we have a baby by morning! If not I officially give up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Hope you have a little baby!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We have chosen a name... If it suits him/her. But I feel like it will. Winchester . As in daddy go get your gun or as in all boy. And call him / her win probably. Cause I see it bouncing in there and its gonna be a handful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I hope you see a precious fuzzy tonight! Sounds like she's ready to go!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

No one say its tonight okay? She might hear you.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I went out to check on her and sitting there freezing. I thought man this is ridiculous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

oh, another name "Reluctant Ice" or "Late Frost" "frozen Moon" "Icy Dream" okay, now I'm just going on and on...maybe I should hit the hay. Good luck with baby watch!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I think it will be April 5th sorrel colt with a star.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well it wasn't last night!  I'm so sad! I give up! No baby here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

She can't hold it forever


----------



## texasgal

Don't want it coming 'til it's ready .. Hopefully one day you'll wake up to a mare with a swollen bag and plenty of milk .. and see a beautiful foal ...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know, and in a few hours I won't be upset anymore. Guess all the stuff I'm seeing at least means she is getting closer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Saving the best for last, honey. The BEST for LAST... yours.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

We have had a new foal every morning since Sunday. Also a pattern: Easter filly, April Fools colt, filly yesterday, colt today... Sunshine is due for the next filly tomorrow lol


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I hope so! I'm not upset anymore. Lol didn't take long for me to get over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

After my its my baby and Ill cry if I want to fit! this morning I went out and hung with the girls for a bit. Here are lunch time pics. She is not as sunken in today on her hips. Still no milk, but thought I would give you a different view today. What is the black crusty stuff between her nipples?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here is today in this view 


Second is from a month ago tomorrow.


----------



## texasgal

smegma ... just dirt and crud that builds up between the teats. Probably wouldn't hurt to clean up in there. Some of it might flake off .. but you may need (warm) water and a rag.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey just remember I felt the same as you, and then suddenly things changed and then there was a foal! It can happen very quickly! Dalilah waxed and started dripping and then had him the next night. But remember before that it seemed like any time she could have him...but she had big changes right before foaling. It will happen and then you'll be like...whoa...now I don't have anything to compulsively worry over all day and night! I hope you get to see you're precious baby soon <3


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know! It will be here soon enough then I will be in trouble cause I bet it will be a little ball of energy!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

You bet it will be! She's cookin' up a real fire ball for you! I just know it will be precious!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I bet a warm, not too hot rag, and a little gentle care might feel good. The thought of smegma going into a foals mouth just made me lose my appetite for lunch though. I will have to post that thought on my fridge as I'm sure it will help my diet if I think of that every time I want to eat


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I feel like a bad owner! As much as I have handled her boobies and looked I have never felt or seen this. I took warm water and washed her. She would lean my way and raise her leg a little. At first I thought oh no don't kick. But then I realized she was raising for me to get to it better. She liked it! So that is clean!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Ive done Annie's a couple times as well...just warm water and a cloth...she didnt budge the first time...but last week she pinned her ears...lol


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I feel like a bad owner! As much as I have handled her boobies and looked I have never felt or seen this. I took warm water and washed her. She would lean my way and raise her leg a little. At first I thought oh no don't kick. But then I realized she was raising for me to get to it better. She liked it! So that is clean!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't feel so bad, it's not really something we think about on a day to day business, it's right up there with sheath cleaning for gelding owners. Once in a while you remember about it, mean to do it, but never do.

so happy she liked it. I know when I was nursing, warm moist cloths were my absolute best friends lol.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Going by the vet exam and palp for guess on age of fetus. She is at 339-357 days in foal today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Let's see if this works... I'm done, I give up, iiiit comes it comes. I know it won't be tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Famous last words!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Baby wipes and baby oil are your best friend for the booby crusts :lol:
DJ was seriously touchy, touching her udder was a no-no, like, attempt to kick my face in no-no.. But as soon as I used the baby wipes and oil(not scented or anything) she become my best friend, she had the same smegma, and I clean every week or so with the baby wipes now and shes getting used to it


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well that didn't work no baby this morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

The sure fire way is to go on a trip!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I really don't see how she can hold this baby in without it falling out when she walks!!! If you set and watch her you can watch her vulva move, tighten then loosen. It opens up some and it looks as though you can see about 1/2 inch inside just from 5 feet away! I don't understand why she has not dropped this baby!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Start loading up the car like you are going o a very long trip, say goodbye the way you do for a trip, drive around the corner, or even a place that you can see her but she can't see you...I bet that foal will POP right out!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Start loading up the car like you are going o a very long trip, say goodbye the way you do for a trip, drive around the corner, or even a place that you can see her but she can't see you...I bet that foal will POP right out!


I may do that today! Go play at the park for an hour?!? Lmbo! I am at the point to where I don't believe she is gonna have it but I am in the routine of watching.


----------



## nuisance

Last foal we had born (35 yrs ago). We were headed out of the driveway, with the horse trailer full, going to a trail ride. Looked over just as her water broke, then she laid down, we stayed home long enough to make sure everything was good, doctored the navel, then headed down the road.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, it's raining! And she will not come up to the stall! She's grazing and acting fine but don't want me near her and won't come up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Oh geeze...prob drop it right out there in the rain....I know that's what Annie will do...lol


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It's a cold rain too! I'm watching her close out my window. If she does have it I'll just pick it up I guess she will follow me then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It's so hard with a mare that you really don't know when she is due... going by vet palp only.

I really feel for you .. but that lack of bag bothers me. I hope she waits and thinks about bagging up. You think you're tired now? Hopefully you won't be bottle feedin Jr. around the clock ...

I wish she'd get with the program!


*hugs*


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on out and have a pep talk with her Texasgal! I wish she would even bag up a little. When I bought her around the 10 th of Feb. The owner said then that she was already at 10 months. Going by the last time the stud got out. She was vet checked and palped on their farm on the 3rd of Feb. I have the paper work from the vet. Then, when the first vet came here she was dripping from herand then it crusted. He said she was drying up. So he recommended the shots of dop something. Done, the fastforward to the 13th of march. My vet came out did another palp to make sure baby was alive and still in there due to me not seeing movement. He said 10-1/2-11 months then by size of foal and he said he could fill her relaxed from the inside. Ok, so you can get why I'm worried. Today is the 360 by my vet at the latest. By the owner she's at like 380!!!!!!! So I'm hoping she was wrong by just being frazzled because of selling. I've emailed her countless times asking her to tell me at least the month sunshine was with the stud. No reply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yeah .. I know you're worried. It's concerning. My hope is that the owner and the vet have miscalculated .. and/or the mare is going late .. will bag up before she foals.

If not, won't be the first bottle baby in the world...

I know you'll be relieved when it's all over and everyone is healthy..

We're here for you.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Everyone has been so great! I know in my heart it will all work out!  through all of this I have found a bond that nobody an replace. She is my heart horse. Though she is supposed to be my daughter's! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I think she's going to be one of those last minute baggers and surprise you! Fingers crossed for you girl!


----------



## greentree

I wonder if the vet could help you find a nurse mare if she doesn't bag up? It would still be a lot of work, but it would seem better than bottle feeding. 

She does n't look nearly as huge as some mares I've had, so I hope the vet was just off on his guess....

A watched pot.... you know!!!

Nancy


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

How is sunshine this evening??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's doing ok. Holding that baby in still.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh gosh guys we have wax!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Oh gosh guys we have wax!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OMGAWWWWW! YAY!! You're gonna have a babyyyy soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No bag???!!! But we have wax!! A yellow plug!! This is good news!!! Its a very small amount hope you can see it in the pic.


----------



## anniegirl

YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sunshine is up to bat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Sunshine GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Omagerddddd! I've never been so happy in my life about a small amber color wax dot in my life! But, I gotta work tomorrow! If this baby comes I'm calling in! LMBO!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It's a small amount, but it's still a good sign right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

:happydance:Yes!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## anniegirl

Im freaking out right now for you...LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Happy happy happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I looked out my window and told ems she was ok then went to put her up. When I checked her udder she kicked! She has never ! So I was like oh no, so I rubbed back and thought man your hot in your udder area looked and bam! A clearish golden bead!!!! I was like cheesing! I got a smile that Ajax can't wipe off! He he! I'm giddy! So happy! This means milks a coming right?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hahaha I was the same way when I saw Dalilah wax! I had a perma-smile and was so cheesy! Dalilah would cock up her leg and swat her tail when I even leaned down to LOOK at her udder. I bet you have a baby tomorrow! She may be one of those that doesn't bag till she foals. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I need to ease all my hoo haa pics so if I show the baby off at work somebody won't get a surprise! Lol hope I have a baby soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hahahaa


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

sorry about the late update. I was up all night with my 11 year old daughter. My 9 year old girl yanked the cover that kaylin my 11 year old had in her mouth out. For reason unknown... Kids being kids I guess. It yanked a tooth, it is a baby tooth but the grown tooth has it lodged so we were going to have it pulled. Well looks like that time is today. It is lodged in sideways now and won't come out. She is gonna have to have stitches in her gums. So we are loading up to go to the dentist. So I had to call into work. Fun times are ahead....not. but, still no baby. No real changes this morning..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Gosh, I'm sorry to hear about your daughter. Hopefully everything goes ok with her and hopefully Sunshine foals soon and you can finally get some much needed rest!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, I left home forgot my cell phone! And all that could go wrong did. Nobody could get me cause of no phone. But, still no baby. Man she must be holding this one in for something good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle

I hope she pops this thing out pretty soon!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh my I hope your daughter is ok! Poor thing :-(

I bet Sunshine is going to foal tonight. Maybe getting to see a new baby will lighten everyone's mood


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It's gonna be so nice tonight! Today and tomorrow is perfect weather. Me and the kids are playing outside. So glad it feels good. I'm gonna go groom her in a bit n check her out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Hope your daughter is ok!!! I bet sunshine will live true to her name and foal tonight...spreading some joy over everyone!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are some pics while I was out in the field with her. I just took my brush and did it while she was grazing. And my little wax ball is gone!  She is getting her nails done Monday morning! :lol: So hope the baby is here to watch!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We have had an eventful day thats for sure! No baby yet, I will take pictures when I put her up in a bit. We put our mix rex bunnies together today so I will be having 2 liters around the 3rd. My oldest is going to start showing. My sis in law raises them. And she has won blue ribbons with them. So, we have these two females home now and are getting ready for those babies also! So I will be baby busy before long!! We shall see if I get bunnies or a foal first!


----------



## greentree

My, you are having quite a day!!!! To me, it looks like she is starting to get an udder. It would just be awesome if she would. I give her another week. Surely someone in Las Vegas has caught onto this thread, and making some money with the betting, LOL.

I MAY have a baby next year. This morning, the horseshoer was here, and my mare, Alaska, was in flaming heat, teasing the gelding the whole time poor Barry was trying to trim her. So, in 3 weeks, hopefully I can get the crew back in Texas organized, and get some semen shipped!!!! Cross your fingers, please!

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are a few different pictures for the evening. You can see how spread her hips are getting. Her hips are like jello! She jiggles for a minute when I touch her. No wax back that makes me sad!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Crossing fingers toes and legs greentree!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Put her up for the night, no changes in udder or backend. But, she's dancing on her hind legs and seating that tail like mad. I tried to look see if something was poking her but she won't let me look. She turns and stomps her hind legs. And her stomach is sounding horrid! Like wishy, and gurgly.. should I let her back out? She's eating and acting starved. So it's not hurting her I don't guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I would leave her in....just leave plenty of hay for her to munch on. You may have a foal by morning.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, let's see if this works this time. She not gonna have it tonight. I give up.  I'm making myself stay in tonight until midnight! Just check twice through the night. I've been going out 3-5 times a night. Come on baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Come on Sunshine, give it up already!! We wanna see that baby!!


----------



## anniegirl

finger's crossed!!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

C'mon Suhshine! YOU CAN DO IT!! Show us what you've been cooking in there!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

fingers crossed!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby!  she's gonna have to pop this foal out soon! I lost my last strain of hair this morning when I checked on her and let her out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

ARGH! What IS it with these MARES this year?!?!?!


----------



## greentree

Can you start pulling HER hair out now??? This is SO hard on you, not having at least a time frame!! Mares are annoying to foal out when you know the exact time of conception, but THIS is beyond bad! 

One year, I was stuck in HORRIBLE traffic in the parking lot at a NASCAR race (not my favorite pick of places anyway..) in the rain (not great weather for a NASCAR race...) 250 miles from home, and my non-horsey neighbor calls to say my mare is acting funny, and she thinks she is foaling. GREAT!!!

Turned out to be a false alarm. I could hear Molly(the mare)laughing ALL the way from Dallas!!

I think you should only check on her when you feed, and don't take your phone with you. Act VERY cool about everything. Go hm-hmmm-hmmm while you walk around, and just sort of peek at her udder, then leave. You do not care if she has a foal or NOT. 

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Not sure, we opened the gate to the back pasture today. To give her more peace. I have drove our golf cart back to the fence line and checked her and she's still preggo! We have been busy today again, so hopefully I'll sleep good again tonight and give her peace. We stuck our buck in with two more does today. So we will have bunches of bunnies before long. I'll take pictures later of sunshine. My phones about dead so I'm gonna charge it a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know these are not of the horse, but this is what we have been doing today. Farming :lol: Oh, and the not take the phone didn't work. LOL I am fixing to get her up for the night and I will take some photos of her then.

*** Forgot to add this is my father in law and Matthew my 3 year old


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, I put her up she will not touch her hay. She is pacing and not acting bad. But, acting like she don't feel good. Has her head down. I couldn't get a good pic of her hoo haa cause she was swinging it around. She is bloody and has clear gloopy stuff coming out. But, I got a good belly pic!!!!!!! I think she has dropped? What do you guys think?


----------



## anniegirl

I can't handle this!!!!!! She sounds ready too!!!! I think tonight might be foal overload...that's it...Im going out to the barn to tell Annie she has to give her's up tonight or she is GROUNDED for LIFEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

The clear goop is up high!! Its not down at the bottom like the other times, its up almost at the top, you can see the glare on the picture I took, thats the clear stuff.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's still not happy, pacing stomping sniffing the ground. Acting like she is gonna lay but don't. Sweat is foaming her thigh on the inside backend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Got a feeling ill b sleeping outside tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

It's BABY TIME from what it sounds like! YES!!!!


----------



## paintluver

Oh Gosh I went from page 36 to 54 and hoping there would be a baby at the end of this post but no!! Hoping for a baby tonight!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She just backed up to the stall n kicked! Never saw her do that. She is also foaming atfront legs arm pits lol I don't know what they are called. She's moaning and bickering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok, this has to be it!! Enough teasing, Sunshine!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's got her tail up and to the side, it's not going down. I got all the lights of just sitting with her now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She just hollers! I feel so bad! If this ain't it, my nerves can't take it any more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams

GO SUNSHINE GO... you can do it!!


----------



## EquineBovine

OMG! Good luck!!! Bring on the bubs sunny girl!


----------



## oobiedoo

Come on Sunshine, have mercy on your momma. I feel for you.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ugh I know this is torture for you! I hope it ends tonight with a beautiful fuzzy foal!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's pacing 2 loops then backing up and scratching her butt. Still nickering lots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Come on girlie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

yay! i want baby pics soon!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

went in for a minute ate a sandwich come back and she's acting halfway normal now! What the heck! Looks like it won't be tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well she made a lier out of me. Ate a minute then started back. I can hear her every breath now too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ohhhhh boyyyyyy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I don't know, she just don't want to give thus baby up! Think I'm gonna call it a night and be done. Lol she's acting fine again. One extreme to the other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

My girl paced all night and then finally gave birth at 5am. That was a long night. Come on Sunshine.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I'll be sending healthy foaling vibes to you tonight. Hoping everything goes well.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I came in took a shower went and checked her again. She's back at the pacing, biting stomach, nickering, backing up and scratching,. I came back in to eat and rest. Got alarm set for 3 in case I fall asleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby still.... I don't know if I should let her out or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I let her out. She's so calm now, she's not gonna have this baby anytime soon I dont guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Her and Sizzle sound sooooo much alike right now... Hoping Sunshine decides to give her wee one up tonight!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Sunshine is being so greedy with that baby! LOL. I know she's laughing at us!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Still no baby. I'm sitting on the porch watching her in the back field. She's laying but she has been on and off. She doesn't seem to be in labor just sitting up laying. No rolling or laying flat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Maybe you should take away her cell phone privileges as well.... I have a feeling her, Annie, and Sizzle have 3 way talk on their phones. Sizzle was grounded from hers, but I caught her with it last night. Baaaad ponies! ROFL!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Lmbo! Done cell phone taken away! She's grounded!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Shes still pretty sweaty. Its 69 degrees here cloudy with a nice breeze. I don't think she should be sweaty. Got lots of pictures of different views. I have several so it will have to go into two posts.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So these are of her tail up, it stays like this position 75 % of the time now. Ok, lots of different shots of her body. What do you all think? about ready to pop by the looks?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Her bag makes me think she isn't ready, but it could be the pic. When is she due?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

trainerunlimited said:


> Her bag makes me think she isn't ready, but it could be the pic. When is she due?


We are unsure, we bought her already in foal. The vet came out on the 13th of march and did a palp and said she was 10-1/2 to 11 months then. She has had waxing since Friday evening late. It is honey and thick and moldable like sap from a tree. On and off. We have had issues with her leaking milk about a month and half ago then the vet that was out said she was drying up. So we are unsure as to if she will produce milk or not. The owner said that she was 10 months when we brought her home. Feb 10th!!!!! So who knows what is going on. But, she to me is showing signs of labor yesterday and today. Pacing, panting, sweating, kicking, laying, biting, panic look in her eye, backing up to everything and scratching, nickering lots, stomping, i think this is about all. But, the lady I am switching to for trainer/lessons is coming in the morning to trim her and my other horse so she will be able to tell me something I am sure. She has been in horses for over 10 years and does it all with them. Everything, and seems to have lots of knowledge. I am kin to the other lady that has been working with my kids and horses so I am making the change to someone not family.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's been up and down lots today. She has a sweat layer almost over her body. But I'm wondering if 70 just ain't to hot to carry a baby that big. Not sure anymore. The storms will be here shortly and last until Wednesday night. I'm so worried about her! When she lays she goes from sitting to laying out. And she tenses. If she's sitting she tenses then lays if she's laid out then straight as a board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Sounds like she is in the first stages.....maybe tonight!!!!!UGHHHHHH these mares are driving me CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!! Annie snickers under her breath at me....IM NOT CRAZY!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I thought she was in the first stages last night?!?!?! All my family have deemed me nuts!  I'm at the point to where I'm like who cares! If she has it she has it. But I can't stop looking!! I'm so over this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

I hear ya!!! Im just going to wait until I see two feet coming out...then I MIGHT assume its time....;D


----------



## krazygirl1

=( Its so hard waiting. I have already started watching my other mare. I am worried about her foaling too soon rather than vice versa.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Don't feel bad....I'm right in that same "cuckoo boat" with ya! Sizzle's completely stopped all signs of labor and is back to acting like nothing is going to happen. Hubby thinks I'm an obsessive nut...I'm beginning to wonder myself! LOL!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! Sunshine is acting completely fine too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

I swear these mares are gonna be the death of us allllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazygirl1

You can't die of insanity. I should know because my mare sure drove me there.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I've already made several loops through the living room....up one wall, across the ceiling, and down the other wall. Yep, me and my bald head are completely insane now thanks to these mares. WEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OMG she needs to come on with it!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know for real!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So I just checked on her. She's doing the loopy thing again, but scratch in between. But, I got my pjs on snuggled in the bed and fixing to get a good night sleep. No alarms set, no nothing! I'm done with this craziness!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So yeah, I lied... Just went and checked on her. I can see the foal jiggle her hips, and its a feisty booger! She was backing up and scratching still. She has not touched her hay or her water. So I'm scared! I'm gonna call the vet in the morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Went back out, she was laying down tending then would stretch out. Get up walk do this again. Also she is yawning! Like 2-4 times every ten minutes. Still not drinking her water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles

What happened to putting your PJs on and getting a good sleep? :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! Y'all knew I couldn't do it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She still has not touched her water. I usually fill it at my 3-5 check. It's a 5 gallon bucket. I'm worried y'all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> She still has not touched her water. I usually fill it at my 3-5 check. It's a 5 gallon bucket. I'm worried y'all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
If you are worried get a vet to look her over  Hope all's ok


----------



## topcatben

Great news, a little foal about to be born, does it matter who the "dad" is, it'll be cute as hell and hopefully healthy too, look forward to pictures of mom and baby. Good Luck


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

My trainer do it all lady  says try a squirt bottle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, she didn't drink water. I decided to let her out and watch her close. She's grazing so I guess we are ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

IF there is still morning dew on the grass, she will get some moisture that way too... Getting excited, I bet it's close.


----------



## Reckyroo

Is it sad that i'm on holiiday and still having a sneaky peak........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Reckyroo said:


> Is it sad that i'm on holiiday and still having a sneaky peak........
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No it's not sad. I am so addicted! I check all the time to see what's going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

She's doing it just to torture you even more! LOL. Naughty mare


----------



## dlpark2

I made sure I didn't check this thread all weekend figuring that on Monday, I would see some more adorable pictures of a foal. This foal is gonna be black cause I think Sunshine is letting it bake to long!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, no baby! And she is totally fine out grazing! You can even see her belly from behind today again...... And the dark photo is from last night, I took the picture because I had to show DH where I could see the baby. She jiggled in her hind legs all night long from the movement of the foal. And we have a little bit of yellow honey looking wax on her teet again today.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Dalilah never had the total slab sided look. She looked just like Sunshine from behind.


----------



## nessa1579

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Dalilah never had the total slab sided look. She looked just like Sunshine from behind.


My mare got slightly slab sided, but not near as much as some, you really had to look for it. She quit eating the night of though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok y'all, send some strong foaling vibes my way! Cause if she ain't had this baby in a few days I do believe they will have to lock me up in a mental ward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok guys how bad would it be if I just left her out tonight? Wonder if she would pop this baby out then.


----------



## anniegirl

I dont think it would be too bad....she would prob rather have it outside anyways... Im totally expecting Annie to drop hers in the paddock during the day while Im at work...there's not much I can do about that...i dont want to keep her locked up 24/7...so Ive only been putting her in overnight....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, hubby is home sick. Me and him have avirus. We shut the gate to the back pasture, but we left her out. I feel so bad I'm not gonna be able to check on her as I would like. So she will be better off grazing and the auto waterer is set up so she will have lots of water. So until my belly feels better she will have peace except through my window.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Don't feel bad. She will be better off if you take the time to get better so that you can take care of her. Hope you feel better soon and that she stops being so greedy and let's that foal go!


----------



## Nightside

Tica had her foal in a few acres of pasture, the sneaky witch, and eerythin went fine. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, hubby was shutting gate as I was typing and she took off. So the gate is not shut. So after I get to feeling a little better I'll go get her n put her back in the smaller lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

We put Dream up in a nice foaling stall with a safe turn out for a month. Let her out ONE DAY, and she pops the baby out in a less-than-desirable run in lean to-.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I do hope you get to feeling better soon! Being sick is no fun, especially when you're worried about a certain mare being a turd and having her baby while you're convalescing. HUGS to you!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well got her up and she has clear fluid leaking.  where's Imodium when u need it. Got my mom picking me up some. I'm hoping I'm not right n just over wishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Hubby confirmed. She is leaking. He said it may be her bladder, but there is clear fluid leaking out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

hopefully not long now!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's sweating heavy! Hate to put her up afraid I'll stop labor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

At this point I would just leave her alone and watch for fear she will suck it back in further and wait even longer! LOL! Hope you feel better -hugs-


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I've seen her foam where she rubs sweat, but this is at her front on her side going on to her shoulder. It's dripping sweat. I went out and she walked right up to me nuzzled me then went back to my other mare. She's staying extra close to her. If I check on her I'm just going to shine the light on her, I won't go back out unless I see her laying an actively pushing. But, I think this is really it y'all. Maybe she's been holding it off the last two night because she wanted out. It's a safe high area. So I'm gonna give her peace. And go back out in a few hours to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

My girl foaled outside. As long asthe fencing is good, I wouldn't worry. I hope she foals tonight.


----------



## MangoRoX87

THE ANTICIPATION IS KILLLLLIIIIING MMMMEEEEE!!!

Good thing I have homework to do that will take me a couple hours


----------



## anniegirl

Wooooo-hoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm fairly calm.... Don't know if it's because in the back of my head I'm saying yeah right. Or if its the fact I'm laid up in the bed sick at my stomach. We shall see what the night brings us. Hubby don't feel as bad as I do so he set up my video to night bison for me  said I can walk out and just look through it to see close. And that way if I catch labor I can post for you all! He actually said. " that way if you see the labor or when it gets here you can tape it send YouTube it to your horsey friends!" I was like awe how sweet! So we should have some good footage either way, just in night vision.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

AWESOMEEE!!!!! Hope you are feeling better and sending happy foaling thoughts


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well if she does have him you better put a cork in it and get some pics! :wink: 
I hope she foals tonight, I'm excited for you!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh, if she foals there will be pics. LOL been waiting for to long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Come on sunshine....I have a whole chapter to read of the "Art through the Ages" for my online class...please....do it after 11:00 but not before 10


----------



## MangoRoX87

Just realized my math doesn't work. BEFORE 11, after 10

Any news?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Lol mango. I am so with you on the homework thing 7 lessons of bio and 2 of math. Is there a foal yet?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Just went out she's walking around. She's so stiff she's walking straight legged and throwing her head up as she walks. So I walked out there, she's had some pinkish fluid leaking now and seems really swollen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Just went out she's walking around. She's so stiff she's walking straight legged and throwing her head up as she walks. So I walked out there, she's had some pinkish fluid leaking now and seems really swollen.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Come on baby!!!!!! Maybe Cassie and Sunshine decided tonight was the night! Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

There is still no baby. It's still dark out so I didn't go out. But as soon as I get my kids to school I'm going to go out and check and seeif she still has the fluid dripping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I was lurking and waiting for you to post an update LOL! I'm hoping someone with a lot of experience will chime in here..I don't mean to cause alarm where none may be warranted, but is she leaking actual fluid as in amniotic fluid? Or do you mean discharge as in mucous plug? If it's amniotic fluid you should probably have the vet come out. 

Where's cmarie?? She would know!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I am not sure! I already put a call in to the vet tech. I didn't really get worried until 530 when I looked and there was no baby. It's really like water clear. It's not sticky or thick either. It's like water . I'm fixing to take the flash light and go out hubby said go now. So I'm a good listener. Waiting for the vet or tech to call me back..... She didn't sound to alarmed... But I do call wolf a lot. Bubbas gonna call after I do this check.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Is the baby moving around good?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

It could just be urine leaking from the pressure of that teenager in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

There is no liquid now, it looks like it dried!!! I don't know maybe I am crazy. But, here are the pictures I just took. And our field is dry so its not from rolling. I am going to put her up and feed her to see if I can see the baby move.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

My hubby said last night that it could be urine. He said because its not coming out in big amounts it could just be pressue and coming out. The vet tech called back and asked me did she act in distress, well ummm... no shes a pig and is always eatting unless she is laing down. And then sometimes she will even see if is can nibble. She is still walking funny though. I told her it looks dried this morning and she said that if I see the fluid again to call him back at opening time and he would come on out, but if she wasn't in distress and eating and walking that they didn't feel it was the sac.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, ok I really feel obsessed and so stupid!! I just can't stop!! Yall one of these days I will look out and there will be a baby and yall can say yay! Im sorry I got yall all worked up! But, I for real thought this was a go last night!!! Here is a picture of her hindend. I have almost an inch of finger pressed in. And I wasn't pressing hard. And the baby is moving, it kicks and she swings her tail and stomps. Every time it moves.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Come oooon Sunshine.-.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sorry guys no baby here today. So next time I won't get excited until I see feet. I think I've ran everyone off! I know I worry to much.. LOL Good news is today if I stretch the date to the 30th of April when she was bred she is 344 days in foal! That's a better number than the vet thinking she was overdue!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1

My mare foaled at 351 this time and 352 last foal. You will get there. The baby has to come out soon.


----------



## FlyGap

You didn't run us off! LOL, right after you posted there are 7 people checking in!

C'mon baby! She looks sweaty, warm there? My horses are a wreck trying to shed with this heat.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It was 60 this morning when I took these. There is a nice breeze. I was in my hoodie cause it was chilly. But, she is not sweating now. She looks normal besides peeing lots and standing in that stance for awhile, but I know that could just be pressure. I haven't seen her lay today. I am going to leave her out tonight also so maybe. But, it is going to start raining early tomorrow so I will put her up if it is more than a sprinkle here and there because it is still suppose to be warm.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Send her down here to Oklahoma. It is currently almost eighty and will be dropping to the thirties later on today. Warm and windy today, then ice tomorrow  dang Tornado season. 

If that won't get a baby out, I don't know what will. XD


----------



## waresbear

This foal better be born by the time I get back from riding, tell her to busy, she's got about 3 hours!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha I'll go have a pep talk with that foal! Because apparently my talks with sunshine isn't helping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Soooo, how did that pep talk go? hehehe!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Not good.... The baby kicked when I talked to her belly, so sunshine hit me with her tail. The baby must be getting tight. When it kicks she kicks at her belly. Her tails been really swishing today. I couldn't look to good at her hoo haa this evening, but the fluid is back. Must be from the pressure of walking turning the day. She turned and nickered at me when I tried to look close. Still stomping around. Was a pig but was still stomping and swishing the whole time she ate almost like an I gotta pee dance. I have seen her squat and pee several times today. A few she did not pee at all. But, this lady is going to bed and rest. I don't think we will see this foal anytime soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Just wait one day you are going to wake up, and SURPRISE!!! 4 extra legs


----------



## greentree

Have you tried scratching on either side of her tail? Start off not standing behind her, just in case she doesn't like it, but I used to stand right behind my mare. Put one hand on each side of her tail at the dock, and scratch!! She would dance; it was so cute,. On the second pregnancy, she would turn for me to scratch. She only really liked it in late pregnancy!

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She likes for me to scratch. But not today. She does a jig to and almost puts weight on me pushing me back like oooohhhhh yeeeeaaaaahhhhh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh, and I can't sleep. I'm tossing and turning. I'm not a bit tired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby this morning and no changes. Busy today and the rain seems to be moving in today. 40% chance and 83 degrees.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, no new changes. But I have a question for you all. Why does she have so much discharge?? I went out and sit with them for a bit just a second ago and this morning she had some bloody dripping and she still has it dripping now. Here is a picture I got but I am not sure if you can see or tell from the picture.


----------



## EquineBovine

Freya had that. Don't know why. How much would you say it is? Like just a few dribbles or gushing? 
She seriously needs to give up the bump haha


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Its just a dripping. She has been doing it since around the 25th. It has cleared up to where I thought it was her water broke but now it has went back to bloody. I mean if you sit there for about 10-20 min you can watch it gather enough to where it falls. Did your mare just do it while in foal, just before foal, or what?


----------



## dlpark2

I swear Sunshine is going to give you an ebony foal cause she is baking him/her way too long!!! You need to go tell her summer is coming and she will want to get her figure back for bikini weather.


----------



## EquineBovine

My girl did it about a week before and then the day before foaling. Could be sign! Or she's just tormenting you lol


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I think she gonna have a gray foal because it's gonna be so old! She's been swishing that tail non stop today. 
Equine- yay! Maybe that means it's coming soon! I would really like it to be here before Monday because we canceled her trim because we thought she was in labor for this week and she is coming Monday so I would like the foal to be here to see, the lady is a trainer and said she would mess with the foal everytime she comes out to have it use to her messing with its feet. Send me foaling vibes for this stormy night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Alright Sunshine I've had enough of your BS! LOL Give it up or else!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I've had more than enough of her Bs! I swear she is laughing at me I went to check on her and she is stomping so hard it is so loud! She's also pawing now and hasn't before. But she's not really pacing as usual she is fairly still. I figured she would be mad I put her up tonight after a few nights of freedom but she was happy to get in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dlpark2

OK Sunshine, It is getting late and I am headed to bed soon....I to see a new foal by in the morning so that I have some pretty pictures to look at when I am drinking my coffee.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! I want one to look at too! But, I don't think it will be from Sunshine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Ha! I want one to look at too! But, I don't think it will be from Sunshine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well between sunshine and Cassie ONE of them BETTER foal tonight!!! I'm turning Cassie out with the cows if she doesn't!!! No special feed, no barn, no shelter like she has, and worst of all she can babysit all the other moms brats until she pops hers out!!!! That's what I'm gonna threaten her with anyway........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

LOL! Well, maybe someone will have a baby with these storms and tonight is a new moon so it's gonna be pitch black!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby this morning. She is still leaking some bloody/creamy discharge. There are no changes.


----------



## texasgal

"Sunshine ... do I have to drive to Kentucky and have a talk with you???"


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I truly thought well, if she is waiting we will start to see her bag up... WRONG! She still ain't doing anything there except every couple of days I have found an eraser size amount of honey looking stuff that has balled up on the end of her nipple. Come on to Kentucky!! Maybe if I threaten her that she is fixing to have many visitors to try and get this baby out she will get scared and pop it!! HAHAHA


----------



## dlpark2

Sunshine, I am disappointed in you.....I needed a new baby to look at while I was drinking my coffee...I even gave you an extra two hours before I checked to see if you owner found 4 extra legs!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Still no baby.... @[email protected]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby and no new changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Oh for goodness sakes Sunshine. Just have that baby already.


----------



## SouthernTrails

BellaMFT said:


> Oh for goodness sakes Sunshine. Just have that baby already.


Really!!!! I check this thread daily so I can change the Title to "it's here" :lol::lol:

.


----------



## dlpark2

This thread is becoming an addiction.....I keep thinking every time I see a post for the OP that it is going to say "It's here!" Sunshine, I swear you are gonna give birth to a pony sized foal before long. That baby is going to come out 12 HH.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I think I'm gonna be old and gray when it comes out! I swear she still has no changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Kymo has your life been hectic lately? If not, thats why you don't have a baby. If yes, Its not hectic enough. Go have a camping trip or something. She will foal the minute you leave.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It's has been horrific! I've been gone all day. Maybe I could try camping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Ya know...its so nice to come on here and see that Im not the only one feeling this way...I have to say...thank you for sharing and letting me know Im not alone...Ive been very frustrated lately...Annie has been showing all the signs for at least a couple weeks now...I don't know how much longer I can take!!! so...thank you...for being so dedicated to your thread and helping all of us who are feeling this way!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Anniegirl, I don't know whether I'm coming or go! I'm so tore up this baby isn't here. But in a way I'm glad with what went on yesterday and today. I haven't even been able to take pictures but there isn't any changes. If I go by the last day of April I think she's almost to 350. So she's not over due but pretty close. I am bald now because I've pulled all my hair out and I'm gonna have to take some happy pills before long cause I'm going mad! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1

My mare was at 351 when she finally foaled. You will get there. Its so hard waiting. The only change I really noticed the day before is the baby kicking and see her butt move. The baby had moved positions. Oh and she was so clingy. She followed me everywhere. But they are all different.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Mine has been a total [email protected]&$% today. She even was top of the herd was running and biting the mare she is with. She has always been low on the pole. Not today. No discharge, nothing. Baby is moving very little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well I'm glad she waited considering the fiasco you've had going on there. It was definitely better this way. She must have known lol


----------



## krazygirl1

Yeah well mine was and is still being mean to the poor mare with her. She kicked her and I yelled at her. Poor girl was just eating her hay. She has been keeping her distance. 
I have been waiting for the baby due next month for 2 years. I am so ready for it to get here. I decided not to breed her 2 years ago because there was just too much going on. The time wasn't right. Tomorrow I have 1 month left until her due date. Feels like forever.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! Krazy I just bought this mare on the 13th of Feb. If she wasn't so googly eyed with my children after they rode and brushed her when the lady told me she was in foal I would have ran fast the other way. I hope her temperament stays so good after the baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Forgot to add the hoo haa pic!!! I don't know what I was thinking. This is the best I could do.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Good gaping grief!!! That sucker is gonna take flight flapping in the wind like I know it must be!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It is! I told you all this past what 7-10 days It almost opens! I don't know how the baby isn't sliding out! With it opening and all the discharge she has.


----------



## cmarie

Does her discharge look pusy or have a bad smell to it or does it just look like pooling urine?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I am childishly laughing, out loud even, at the wording above ^^


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Its cloudy and has a bloody tinge. It is sticky no smell. I posted some pics of it but here they are again. I lied! It has been going on since the 25th! Its not urine, now the other day we thought she may be leaking water but I think it was just bladder pressure urine leaking.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

EMS! I did not even notice anything could be read any other way until you said that naughty naughty.... LOL!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm awful fresh tonight I know! I need a good laugh after my fiasco earlier! And new baby pics would be nice too, *wink *wink


----------



## cmarie

That's is why I only used one s.........


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm.....trying.....to.... conta- bwahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

You aint even right ems
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

SUbbing!


----------



## Lwhisperer

WOW, this thread is a hoot tonight! These mares have everyone losing their minds... And it's HILARIOUS!!! But seriously... Come on now, Sunshine! Lol!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I may have to crawl in after this baby! I ain't never in my life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I may have to crawl in after this baby! I ain't never in my life!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well by the looks of things I don't think you would have much of an issue getting in there!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Lmbo! No I think not.... If she would lay down and me sit on her side maybe we could pop it out as open as she is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well she is laying down breathing pretty loud. But, she could just be resting. I'm gonna go back out in thirty minutes and see what's going on. She's also got lots of fluid coming out now, she didn't earlier but not a huge amount for me to think it's her water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm not even going to get excited yet ._.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Lol, me neither or I'd be sitting out there! I'll let you know if we should get excited in about 20 more minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

*waits anxiously*


----------



## FlyGap

BABY! BABY! BABY! BABY!
C'MON SUNSHINE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, she laid completely out now, no feet or nothing showing. But she didn't even move when she saw me usually if she's not asleep she will at least sit up when she sees me. So I don't know but I probably won't sleep much tonight. I came back in to get me some coffee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

She will have it while ur making coffee 😏

And at least your getting some action... Cassie's fat [email protected] is out there eating like.... Ummm... Who's pregnant ? Not me! With milk dripping down her leg😕
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I wish I had milk dripping. Went back out and she was on her side and kicked out her leg let out a grunt and let gas and laid back out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm trying really hard not to get excited. I just can't help it! This is more than she's done thelast 4 nights!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Ohhhh fingers crossed!
I'll go get in the shower, do some laundry, go to the store, hike around, take the dog to the vet, maybe even go on vacation to sike her out for you! Hmmm, I need my hair and nails done too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's up now. Backed up to me so her butt was against the gate and she has a light pink sticky looking glob hanging from her. I'm assuming the mucus plug? So not sure if it will be tonight but, we are making progress!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Just checked on her again she's not doing anything different. Guess I'll head to bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Still no baby. She's still gaping. Her flanks are full now instead of sunken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Oh goodness! GO SUNSHINE! Let's see this foal!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

How long do their flanks round out before they foal? She has not gotten the v shape stillthough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Dalilah never got the V shape belly, it just had a noticeable drop, but not like I saw in many other pics. She was never "slab sided" from the rear either.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Stupid mare better foal by today.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It's not looking good..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

I would much rather hear she bagged up today.


----------



## waresbear

Baby ain't done yet, still needs cooking.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Hubby said he had a mare once that never did bag until after she had the foal. So maybe that is what's gonna happen cmarie..
She's been acting fine all day long. I'm fixing to go out and check her over real good before I feed her and put her up for the night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

This is one of my mares bags just hours before she foaled... Not Cassie of course... This is dusty 3 years ago... But just goes to show , sometimes there's not much of a bag.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's fine. Don't think we will have a baby anytime soon. I am gonna post a comparison photo in the next post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

This is the day we brought her home, then on 3/18, then today


----------



## cmarie

sssmith said:


> This is one of my mares bags just hours before she foaled... Not Cassie of course... This is dusty 3 years ago... But just goes to show , sometimes there's not much of a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a A cup mare too, but they fill, Sunshine has no udder development at all.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Udder shot from 4/7 then today, I think she may have a small bag starting because up against her skin seems swollen and she will not let me touch it much but it is smooshy.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

This is a side view of udder from 4/10 then today


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

This is a belly shot from 4/5 then today


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm pretending I'm not lurking around checking.... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

So...ah...seeing how I won 500 carrots by winning a bet with Red Cedar....um...you wanna make a bet????? LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

LoL I would so lose! I don't think Sunshine is ever gonna give up this baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I just gave Annie a "deadline" lol, so I say Sunshine will foal on the 21st. That's plenty of time for a bag to pop out too!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh gosh! The 21st is sooooo far away!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well I have a theory about that but not telling yet!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

And I haven't looked at moons or anything like that. We all know how useless full moons, new moons, etc are for these mares!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Moons are useless!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Useless moons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Useless suns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Useless clouds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby! And no changes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

**Sigh**


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yeah I know I packed up and left again.... For the third day in a row. So maybe when I get home I'll have a surprise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

She'll have it when you've given up any hope of her letting it go :wink: xx


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I've tried... I didn't even get up last night. Checked her at 10 pm then 8 am this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I really hate to say it, and be a damned killjoy. But..... she doesn't look any bigger, belly wise, or bag, than my mare due 5/27! For your sake, I hope she's sooner than later! lol Good luck!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

nuisance said:


> I really hate to say it, and be a damned killjoy. But..... she doesn't look any bigger, belly wise, or bag, than my mare due 5/27! For your sake, I hope she's sooner than later! lol Good luck!


This was her when we bought her around 2/13 so she was bigger. The vet palped her on 3/13 and said she was 10 1/2-11 months along then. The owner said she was 10 months in feb. So I would hope she doesn't have another month and a half. If so then there is something really wrong.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here is todays pictures. And one just because she is pretty!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I have to ask just because it's always possible....is there any way she could have lost the foal? Like maybe when she was out in pasture and you had no way of knowing? I certainly don't mean to suggest anything bad or scare you. Have you been able to feel definite fetal movement lately and positive it's not just muscle or breathing movements?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Her bag isn't very full at all, when is she due then if your vet said she was 10.5-11 months bred a while ago? She should have had it by now if she was so far along. I'd get her looked at by another vet than the one you used previously.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Two vets have looked at her. Ems, yeah I have still been watching for movement. When the baby kicks it is in her flanks. I can't put my hand there and feel it move. It's very powerful and she glares back and tenses up and bites at it. We was told around the first of march that she dried up. She was leaking fluid and it was even on her legs and then it was gone. That was one of the two that saw her here. Their vet saw her on the 3rd of Feb. I think....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Her flanks are stuck out now, there is no definition between her belly and hip, it's all very stuck out. And also there was some verydark bloody discharge when I just went out. She would not come up to eat her feed. So I left her out and closed off all but my acre. I'm gonna keep a good eye on her and will let you all know any updates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok good! I felt like such a turd even mentioning that...but it was worth asking just to be sure.

In that case, I'm sticking with my previous post regarding the date


----------



## MangoRoX87

*yells at sunshine* NO! Don't have the baby we are NOT ready! 

That oughta help


When Dream was pregs, I remember her having a small bloody drip the night before Sassy was born...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hmm, I'm wondering how far off the vet was on his/her palpation then. Good luck! I'd like to see some side shots of her and see how tubby shes gotten since that photo in Feb. =)


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Trainer, I've posted lots of shots belly butt side, back, front. Lmbo! Ems, I know your are just concerned! Don't feel like a turd! It's seems to be never ending and I have thought the same thing at least once a day. I drive thefield every evening just to look and see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm thinking the vet had to have been off when he palped her back in March. Cause seriously...then she's like a year if not! When she was dripping milk before did she have a bag at all? What has the vet said about her lack of bag? We all know I'm nothing close of an expert, LOL, but I have read and heard many instances where the mare will suddenly bag and get milk right before or even after foaling.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Wasn't there a member on here who's horse went to like 417 last year? I think it was NewImage?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, I'm thinking he said that and given Aprilhas 30 days I just figured maybe we will go by that one. She would be at 349. And what if the owner said ten months but she was like 9-1/2 and she just rounded. So she could just be at 11 months. That's lots of what ifs but is all I have to go on. The vet wanted to check her again 2 weeks ago he said there was a possible induction needed. I asked what would happen if foal wasn't ready!?!?! What if its the dates are wrong. So he said if I see movement and she's not in distress we could wait a few more weeks. Because she's technically not overdue til 371 and since we don't know actual date of breeding.... Well y'all get the picture. My hubby had a mare he said before we met that would not bag up at all until after the baby was here, then very small bag until milk came in. There is no fescue so I don't know what the lady had her on though.... I'm a nervous wreck all the time. But when mother nature decides it is time then it will be time I reckon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Even if she was a year it's not unheard of...it's just...wow! It seems like everyone I know is having late births. OMG!!! I just realized!!! Including my mare even! I'm pretty sure she was bred around April 4, and she foaled April 3!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Lolol, I had actually seen those earlier today....I blame it on lack of sleep xD 

Yeah, NewImage's mare went super late last year. My mare was two weeks late and I was on edge the entire time, considering I started her foal watch a couple weeks before her due date! Its got to suck not knowing the due date. Her udder suggests she isn't ready yet, but dang if there aren't mares who foal without one, so who knows! She still look as wide as the pic from February?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No, not any more. She looks like she's not even preggo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> No, not any more. She looks like she's not even preggo.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


maybe you should have the vet check again.....:-(
as she doesn't look ready to foal anytime soon:wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

My neighbor's had a mare go over 5 weeks before she finally foaled.


----------



## EquineBovine

Wow her udders look like she's miles off! Just chuck her put in the paddock and leave her to it


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby. We are getting ready for the trimmer this morning. Then I have to go into town to do a few things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So here are a few pictures after her feet were trimmed. I think we may be getting a little udder development. The last picture is a comparison. It was taken on 4/3/13


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

And here is one of her baby bump this morning. See she does have one, she just hides it well most of the time.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well you seem to be on top of things and your vet is well aware of the situation, so let's just hope that everyone was a little ahead on their guesses or that she's just taking her sweet time, or both! You're doing a great job with her. She's lucky to have someone as conscientious and caring as you. There are many horses out there that aren't so fortunate. For the sake of your nerves and getting a good night's sleep, I hope she has this baby soon and with no complications!


----------



## greentree

She does look like she is starting to bag up. A not her 2 weeks or so, she may be ready!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Shes doing something under there. She has wax building up a few days ago so i know something is going on there. But, the last two days she has gotten bigger. Not to much but a little. She is not happy with me touching anymore I have been washing under there every few days.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are this evenings photos.


----------



## anniegirl

Her bag looks like its getting bigger!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I left her out and just went to check on her she is laid out then will sit up and she's nickering really low. I didn't see any feet or anything. So maybe she's trying to get it into position!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Aweeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

She has the biggest nipples ever. I can't wait to see those suckers when they're full of milk, she's gonna be the Dolly Parton of horses!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Lmbo! I know she does have big nipples. I can't stop laughing picturing dolly patrons boobs on my horse now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Subbing for a healthy baby.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She was up and squated when I just went back out and wouldn't budge so I walked out to check her hind end, she is walking stiff and about every 10 steps she squats and pees. When she winks after that I can see all she's got and she is very open and it is deep pink with kinda a blusish purple tint. She has never urinated anywhere near me. I have only seen her from in the field but she is grazing and will stop a minute then start back. I sure hope nothing is wrong! I don't think she will foal tonight, but I'm gonna go ahead and do my night checks anyway. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Sounds like she's got some pressure back there! I can't wait to see which one of you gets the bag of apple treats...this sounds like it's gonna be close!


----------



## oobiedoo

Go Sunshine, it's a baby kinda night now


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

How is little miss Sunshine today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby here. I had a rough night with my son so we are just now getting up. She eating hay. And acts fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

Awe I hope she has that baby soon!!!! Sounds like it could be "any time" I quote that because I've been thinking "any time" on my mare for a while now lol.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I've been thinking any time for awhile too. I'm done. Lol got to much going on to sit and worry about this mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Bring her to me and let me worry about her! Still on my guess for a sorrel colt with a star, but on a Friday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are some pics from this evening.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Her bag looks bigger!!


----------



## kctop72

Just checking in on little miss sunshine.....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She acts fine. I've not had time to do anything but go check on her feed and run in. My son is in lots of pain. So I'm dealing with that. Also my sil is coming to get her mare this weekend or next so sunshine will have the 7 acres to herself. So I've been dealing with mixed feelings of putting my foot down and **** hitting the fan. So it's not been a great week for us and the day looks to be no better. I'll try and get pics later of at least her udder as I can see a little change there. But, I feel like she's not ever gonna have this baby no time soon and my life is hectic so I'm letting her have her space, not by choice but by necessity. I've only got out morning and night for maybe 10 minutes yesterday and today. I haven't even gotten to watch her much from the house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dlpark2

Since you life has gotten hectic, she will drop the foal....


----------



## Clava

Her udders still look very flat I think it will be a while yet. There is a BOGOF foal due on another forum that has some great photos of really full udders


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

The vet said she's dried up. Don't think she's gonna give milk. I've had her palped and by the owner due date. She's already past and at almost a year in foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are some pictures from this evening. Sorry about the color the clouds are making my phone look kinda red tinted. Also what is this sunk in line about? She hasn't had this that I have noticed any. It has appeared since last night. Its on her back. No big changes other than that line thing.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Maybe she has softened up and it's causing the line?? I don't know! But she needs to get HER butt in line and have that baby! Pan is 2 weeks old now and you guys are still waiting, it's nuts!


----------



## NdAppy

I don't remember seeing it but I might have missed it. Do you known was is the last day she was exposed to the stud?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I don't. Her owner said 3 studs got in with her on 3 different occasions. By the last time she said Feb she was 10 months. But wasn't sure on the dates. So, I am thinking maybe in April. Hoping it was the last of April and she was off a little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

How frustrating!! Hopefully it'll be soon..


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Hopefully, but I should have a beautiful quarter/arab before to much longer! I'm hoping for a bay or chestnut colt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

LOL...it's called fat!! Is her hair falling out in clumps?? Be sure to give her an Ivermectin wormer right after she has the colt so she does not pass on the worms (I am not saying she has worms!). She should be shedding out by now, though. I give her another 10 days.

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I just came to check her she breathing funny and went down with me by her side! I can't get her up! What do I do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Leave her and watch her, she sounds like she is in labor. Have vet on speed dial in case.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh boyyyyy! Is she rolling and colicky?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

It sounds like she is labor! Could it finally be happening?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's hurting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

No kidding, labor freakin' hurts!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Not tolling but she's lays out then she got up went back down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

If she is in labor, she will do that a lot. And if it's false labor, she will still do that a lot.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, so I'm calmer now. I came in the house to give her peace. She has never went down with me touching her! Scared the bajebaus out of me sorry guys! So she is up at this time, when she puts her head down to graze she doesn't eat but pulls it back up and then stands still. She will rock back kinda funny then she will go down. Breath funny then lay out breath funny more let out a moan then come back up. Repeat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I bet she's faking again -_-


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sunshine is going for the best actress academy award -_-


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Most dramatic pregnancy award...


----------



## oobiedoo

Keeping fingers crossed and prayers for healthy mama and baby! And for you and your son too, hang in there.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

No, most dramatic _fake_ pregnancy award.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! Maybe I should change her name to drama queen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

Going to watch marestare mare in active labor. Too bad OP didn't have a cam & we could see ourselves her behavior & help judge if it is something to get worried excited about...
Oh well best we can do is wait for more updates from OP & pray everything is fine


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, she's fine now. So no baby! I'm really starting to get angry with her now. That was out of pure meanness! It's like she's really trying now.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Greentree. We wormed her mid march because that's when the previous owner told us it was due. I asked the vet he recommended a wormer so we used it. I don't worm her again do I?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I don't. Her owner said 3 studs got in with her on 3 different occasions. By the last time she said Feb she was 10 months. But wasn't sure on the dates. So, I am thinking maybe in April. Hoping it was the last of April and she was off a little.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like her old owner hasn't got a clue. I would say she is a while off yet, but who knows. We have a BOGOF mare here who is expecting sometime soon, but no idea of when. her udders and belly look similar but most thoughts are that she is at least 2 weeks off yet.


----------



## texasgal

Clava .. did you read that the mare has been palped and vet says she is term? and she developed a bit of a bag and then dried up? and they even gave her an injection to promote milk production? and the vet thinks she may not produce milk? and the owner has milk replacer and colostrum ready?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Clava .. did you read that the mare has been palped and vet says she is term? and she developed a bit of a bag and then dried up? and they even gave her an injection to promote milk production? and the vet thinks she may not produce milk? and the owner has milk replacer and colostrum ready?


and? lol Love all your ?'s TG


----------



## texasgal

I must be grumpy. I know it must be exhausting for the OP to constantly have to catch people up.

Didn't mean to be snarky.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It's ok, thanks Texasgal! No baby this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nickers103

I have been anxiously following this thread awaiting a baby pic and I'm surprised she still hasn't foaled yet!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Nickers I can't believe she hasn't either. But, when the baby is ready then it will come see us. I am so over having a baby!!!!! I got really excited last night but, nothing. I just don't understand why or how!


----------



## Clava

texasgal said:


> Clava .. did you read that the mare has been palped and vet says she is term? and she developed a bit of a bag and then dried up? and they even gave her an injection to promote milk production? and the vet thinks she may not produce milk? and the owner has milk replacer and colostrum ready?


Yes I did (in part, missed the injection bit)  but a vet can't always really tell if a foal is term or not by feel.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yeah, we may have awhile. May be tonight, may be a month who knows. But I don't understand how a vet and previous owner can be about 2 weeks different and still be wrong? But someone said on here a mare went to like 416 and was still good. So, it will all be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Palpation late in pregnancy is never 100% on the due dates and can be really off. 

This is a good spot for info on "overdue" and a little bit about why a horse shouldn't be induced. Is my mare overdue?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I knew not to induce, but glad you posted that link. Since later foals may be smaller you think that's why she's isn't so big? I think we are getting there just waiting now for he/she to be ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

That's a good possibility. Is there a chance that she lost it and the foal's body was dragged off by scavengers? I'm not sure what you have in your area or how likely that possibility is.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We have high amounts of coyote. When I watch her it looks as though there is a foal in there, she watches her side's and often bites and kicks at her belly. It's not as powerful as it was but more of a slow roll, like start at the hip end at the bottom flank kinda poked out looks like a human elbow kinda thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

I think if it were mine I would call the vet back out, just for my own piece of mind 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Guess I'll call around. My vet says unless she's in distress no need for him to come out. That's the only reason he's not been back out. But I've been in contact with him lots. I'll let y'all know If I can get one out, or if I lie andjust tell him she's in distress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

I would tell him she has been in distress and she still hasn't made a bag, but all other signs are there.... He shouldn't mind coming out... He's making money ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

As long as she's not in distress now, she's fine. Is she's eating... No much. Is she rolling and acting like she's colicing... No. We knew she probably wouldn't make a bag. So not a concern. What I'm seeing is probably false labor. Mares have been doing this for years, he can't come out until after hours. And unless I feel it is an absolute emergency, which he feels it's not he will wait until Monday to come out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Well Monday is better than nothing and at this point it really isn't a ZOMG MUST BE OUT NAOW! type deal like colic or delivery complications would. 

Keep us updated on what he says. :grin:


----------



## CLaPorte432

OP, your mare will foal when she is good and ready to. without the exact dates she was bred, you just can't predict a date. vets can be wrong. And at this stage its difficult to tell how far along the foal is. And some mares carry longer. NewImages mare went over a year. ButtInTheDirts mare went what...13 months? 

Unless she is in dire need of a vet, i wouldn't worry, sit back and relax until that foal is dropped. Then you can worry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

When I had my mare palpitated I asked my vet how far she was and he kindof shrugged his shoulders, I said well according to the girl I got her from she said she was bred in Feb or March...he said yep sounds about right. Well here it mid April and still no foal. Hmm...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

That WITCH. She wouldn't come up. So I walked down to the lower pasture w feed. Still wouldn't come up. So I had to walk back get lead rope. Walk back, now this is about 1//2 mile if not more just down there. Lead her back! And put her up. I got my exercise for the month!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

if the weather was okay, i would have left her out. they say mares like to wander away when they foal. maybe she just sucked that baby back in because you stalled her. ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! Yeah it's supposed to get very bad. Chance of severe storms and tornadoes. If it calms down I'll let her back out. You can tell she has pressure cause she's squatting without urinating. So more good moves forward anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Y'all gonna think I've gone over the deep end but, I see the baby move on the top of her hip,by her tail bone or whatever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Y'all gonna think I've gone over the deep end but, I see the baby move on the top of her hip,by her tail bone or whatever!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no my friend, I saw it too on Dalilah! It was the weirdest thing ever!


----------



## SunnyDraco

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Y'all gonna think I've gone over the deep end but, I see the baby move on the top of her hip,by her tail bone or whatever!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No need to palpate to check that she didn't lose the baby! That kid is sitting in the birth canal and knocking on the door to get out ROFL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok good! And I forgot ems! It's like she is backing up to the gate and holds really still, then it bounces. I even felt it. It's not real strong but, it's there. It's not her muscles its weird !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh ya, it's super weird! I was like...ok, someone is messin' with me cos she's fixin' to crap this thing out!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yay! I feel better cause that means we are moving forward for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Stilllll waiting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Hopefully not much longer....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Still no baby, I thought for sure the storms we had would scared the baby out. She's still squated lots. She didn't eat her hay last night and took forever to eat her grain. Didn't want her grain this morning. But, she's grazing so who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Annie has done nothing but nose her grain around in the pan and barely eat it for a few days now...maybe she is getting bored with the menu??? LOL!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Could be it. It's wet and cold here today, gonna get in the thirties tonight, so I just let her out. Cause I'll prob have to put her up early tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

I hear ya, the weather has certainly been making this wait much more hard to handle...I'm afraid the baby is going to get stuck in all this mud...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

If you leave her out is there a way she can get into the barn on her own? If so I would just leave her out.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yes, she can but, I'm afraid she won't. She doesn't usually go in just stands out in the rain and snow. I'm afraid if she has the baby it will hurt it or freeze it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Yes, she can but, I'm afraid she won't. She doesn't usually go in just stands out in the rain and snow. I'm afraid if she has the baby it will hurt it or freeze it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


God designed them to be born outside.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well I've decided today that we will have a may baby. She's acting fine. Just normal. So I think it will be awhile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Baby horader.....


----------



## greentree

Yeah, now we see how you are!!!! Get us ALL worked up for months, then say, Oh no, I think MAY?!?! LOLOLOl!

Glad you are getting to relax a bit.

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm just trying to convince myself so I don't get all worked out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I'm just trying to convince myself so I don't get all worked out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As long as she is happy then it's good for you to not get over tired and stressed as you'll need your energy when the day does come (just to take the photos  )


----------



## anniegirl

I owe you some apple treats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sunshine is still holding her baby in there! We have dance team pics today and church practice. So we will pack up and leave. She's acting fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

She's next!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

If she is looks like I'll get a filly! The way it's been going. But her next could take awhile. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, I ran out and took some pictures before we pack up and leave for the day. Just because I haven't shared any in a few days.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

This evenings pics. Her hips are getting very jello like. Her tail is stuck out more if I move it it stands over for awhile. You can see it stuck out from the picture.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Her belly looks smaller from the side to me?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ems, it does at times. Most days she doen't look even in foal. But, I wondered if it is because the foal is up enough that I can see it bump her hips? Because I seen the top of her hip bump again today. So I know the foal is close enough to do something.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ya it must be moved back then. Dalilah's belly was still massive even when he moved back, but he was a big boy all crammed in there!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Her right side is stuck out. So I think maybe its butt is up and to the side if it can be... if not i am looney. I just dont know anymore.


----------



## anniegirl

The tell tale sign with Annie was the inside of her valva being very red instead of the pale pinkish colour...I knew in my guy last night that it would be either then or tonight...I had been checking her every night...and it was never that red...now I can stalk you until Sunshine gives hers up!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! Well I haven't a clue when it will be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

Get some well deserved rest:wink:,Don't think you have to worry about her foaling anytime soon.Think you are more on track saying a May baby!!


----------



## cmarie

Quit with the all the late night checks until she gets some sort of a bag.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I actually haven't been . When I go to bed, I don't get back up. Haven't in awhile. But, she's probably not gonna bag up. Since she started her bag, leaked milk down her legs and the vet that came out said she probably wouldn't give milk. Because at that time she was drying up. He called it something. A condition. Said that's probably why the owners sold her because she doesn't give milk. I was told she was maiden. Vet said no she's not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I take that back, if she is acting funny I do an extra check before bed. But if she's not and acting fine around 9 then I don't unless I'm outside smoking. Only because I worry that the baby will need to eat and I won't be there. So there's about 5-6 hours she's alone. But, my son didn't sleep for a week either so that has wore me out. I still don't sleep good because I had to move him in with me in case he starts having his colon spasms and let me tell you he is not a still sleeper. He kicks my head and everything. So that's my last week and half of no sleep was my baby. And he is my top priority.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Its hard with so much going on...Im praying she bags up when babe is born so you don't have to deal with that stress...and if the previous owners were lying to you...shame on them...that is an awful thing to do to someone...thank god Sunshine is in your care now


----------



## RiverBelle

This mare is driving me crazy! I hope she has this baby soon!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

No change I assume?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No change. She's been very stand offish today. Doesn't want near the other mare or me. Didn't want me to touch her at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Still no baby, going by what the vet said saying but, saying he was a couple of weeks off and that the pre o was off by almost 2 months and my what if bred date of April 30th. She would be at 357 today. She's doing lots of stomping, kicking at her belly, biting sides, tail swishing. I covered her in spray and I don't see bugs. But there could be some I'm not seeing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
ETA I spoke with the vet, I told him there is still no distress. So we are going the hold of the visit out. I think the best thing to do is just wait. Still movement from the foal. So we are just gonna cool off and wait it out a little while.


----------



## Sherripohlman

I am seriously beginning to think our mares have secret phone conversations at night discussing how NOT to foal. "OK if you dance and pivot from side to side you can keep the foal in" I think they also discuss how they enjoy their evil plans of stressing us the hell out. That's it my mare is totally grounded. All privileges are being taken away...lol no more phone calls for her!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yep, I have flipped out more than I ever thought I would. It's always something. Like oh here she comes start breathing funny lay down and act like your in pain and moan a little. Or hmm if I hold my tail up and a little to the side all day can I keep my owner up checking on me. Oh the joys of not knowing when mares are bred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

It's a freaking nightmare. I'v been thinking "six weeks out" for a good three months just because the previous owner said she was due between jan and feb...and also because I don't know what the hell I am doing...UGH. I wouldn't trade my mare for the world but the next time I buy a horse if "there is a slim possibility she's bred" is in the ad I'm running in the other direction.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's acting very strange today. She is out grazing and she will almost sprint to the stall. I'm not sure what that's about. Me and my son have been out back playing all day so I've been just watching her out in the field and she is just not acting herself. But, she's still grazing some and not rolling or nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> She's acting very strange today. She is out grazing and she will almost sprint to the stall. I'm not sure what that's about. Me and my son have been out back playing all day so I've been just watching her out in the field and she is just not acting herself. But, she's still grazing some and not rolling or nothing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe all the watching is making her paranoid..... :lol::lol::lol:

Let's have the baby, I look everyday at the thread hoping, oops... now I am being paranoid it will happen when I am not reading the threads everyday :twisted:

.


.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She's still acting strange. I haven't been able to look at her backend. She's stomping and kicking so much that I haven't even tried for pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings

Dang! I have just read this whole, and was totally expecting there to be a foal in this page. Nope,I guess this mare's gonna keep us on our toes! Can't wait till this foal is born


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So I went out earlier when it was getting dark and she has this hard knot, its not soft like the other ones. And it is far back to where when she walks she touches it with her leg. It is on both sides, and it feels like her bones are there then there is this ridge and it sticks out. I don't know if its the baby or what. I am not sure if you can see it in the photo or not. I know its there so i can. It is where it is a v at the back, but her whole belly isn't a V shape its just back there. I wonder if this is why she was acting so strange and stomping and almost sprinting around today. Do I need this looked at? Or is it normal? I hate to call my vet out right now if it is normal.


----------



## Tryst

I Believe what you are seeing is the bottom of her rib cage. Baby appears to have dropped substantially since the last set of photos and is likely pushing down making her ribs stick out oddly. She definitely has more of the triangular shape to her belly that goes with a mare that is getting close to foaling. It may not be too much longer now.... Or could be a while! Mares can be tricky for sure!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok! Thank you! Yes, her belly does have a triangle shape to it today, but the point is at the bottom of that photo so I didn't think the baby had dropped. But, from her udder to that point looks stretched and it looks tight and feels very hard. But, I didn't push real hard. Its nots as dropped as I have seen.


----------



## scubadreams

Dear Little Baby....

We are ready for your big reveal as this has been taking a while and frazzling many of nerves (including your human mommie). We don't know how much more of his we can handle.... That's all!!

Thank you, 

Your Admirer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby this morning. She is peaceful this morning. I'm drinking my coffee and watching her. I'll get pictures after the kids get off to school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I was gone all weekend, peaked in on the Texas thread, but didn't get here yesterday, just knew there would be a baby by now! That belly looks like that baby is making ready to come out! Good luck!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here is some pictures. It shows the thing on her belly I was talking about better.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Looks like a hoof to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh gosh I never thought of that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I don't know about the belly lump, but I sure looks like her bag is bigger! That's great!


----------



## FGRanch

If I were you I would have the vet come out and recheck her. That discharge serioiusly would concern me. 

I just read this whole thread and I know that the vet said she was in foal March 13 via a palpation exam but I still have a doubts. Maybe he felt something else. I would have blood work done or another palpation exam. I've seen both false negatives and false positives (Althought more rare) on palpation exams. 

Best of luck to you. I honestly hope she is in foal since you have lost so much sleep and had so much stress over this silly mare.


----------



## sssmith

FGRanch said:


> If I were you I would have the vet come out and recheck her. That discharge serioiusly would concern me.
> 
> I just read this whole thread and I know that the vet said she was in foal March 13 via a palpation exam but I still have a doubts. Maybe he felt something else. I would have blood work done or another palpation exam. I've seen both false negatives and false positives (Althought more rare) on palpation exams.
> 
> Best of luck to you. I honestly hope she is in foal since you have lost so much sleep and had so much stress over this silly mare.


I agree with this. It would concern me that she had a bag and then dried up, followed by the discharge... She definitely LOOKS and ACTS to be in foal... I'm not doubting that... I'm just wondering if something could be wrong possibly with the baby or the mare... Just in case, if she were mine, I would be calling the vet out. The babies or the mothers life just isn't worth taking the chance on losing. She could have some kind of infection in there and not be showing signs of distress until its too late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

The vet did come out for the bag drying up. We did shots for milk daily. He was out when she had some discharge also. This was the other vet at the office. Mine came out on the 13th. So the discharge doesn't really bother me. It has no scent. As for foal, I know there is a live foal in there. I watch for movement and feel it daily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

She now LOOKS like mine all did at about 10 months!! I think you are doing just fine!!

Nancy


----------



## Sherripohlman

Have you thought of names for your little one yet? I'm stuck on a few but kindof waiting to see what we end up w.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yes, I thought maybe Winchester. For girl or boy. And just call he/she win or Winnie. I also thought about Stetson for a boy. I have also looked at Arabic names, I like a few of those too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

Oh my gosh I was thinking Winchester too! Or Rugar. But I'm stuck on Indie or Scout. I think we are going to put our favorite names in a hat and then draw.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Winchester must be popular this year, I seen someone else named their baby that. My hubby jokes and says we will call it colt 45 or Philly cheese.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

I can't get my husband to suggest a name at all. :-/ my kids like Ryder and Cali (Calamity Jane). Which are both cute.


----------



## sssmith

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Yes, I thought maybe Winchester. For girl or boy. And just call he/she win or Winnie. I also thought about Stetson for a boy. I have also looked at Arabic names, I like a few of those too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol... That's a great name! My husband named our new baby Winchester !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, we have no baby still. Had an eventful morning. Went out last night about 1130 and checked her went to bed. When I get up this morning I look out my window there's no horses. I flip out. Neighbors call your horses are out. So I go to get them they are down the road flirting with the gelding. So we get them up. There is no fence down in the back field. 3 strand electric. Might I add they are shut off from it at night. And all that surrounds them is wool wire. And its 5 foot tall. All gates was shut. So, I'd like to know how in the world they got out. My guess is Sunshine knows how to open and close latches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Oh my gosh!!! That's just what you need.... mystery gates!!

nancy


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yikes, that is always a scare. I know a naughty little gelding that worked latches years ago, he could escape when you weren't paying attention. Went down to the barn once and found that he unlatched a stall door from being locked open, shut the door and locked his 3/4 sister in the stall... Guess he was putting his sister in time out ROFL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

The thing is, our gates have the pull latch. They are hard to undo. My 3 year old can't get them open. We have 13 grandchildren around here and all our neighbors have small children, my thing is keeping them safe so it's set up so they can't get in the fence unless they go through these gate right by my house. And its pretty muddy here and there's no hoof prints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

I do see Hunter Jumper prospect in your future....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Ok, Sunshine, it's all up to you now! Stay in your pasture, be a good girl, and have this baby!


----------



## nuisance

Maybe it was an attempted alien abduction! lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

She finally got tired of all the hoo haa and boobie pics and ditched! :rofl:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

EMS...... Your probably right :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!! Glad they were all right!! Guess she wanted one more night of spontaneous freedom before she becomes a parent!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I hope it was her one last night of fun before being a mommy! Maybe she will give me MY FOAL now!!! She has no changes at all. She is acting normal. And I thought for sure EMS would be close to right on her foaling. But, that day has come and gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

I totally know how you feel...I thought Annie's day would never come....and now..I can't believe its over and Soda is 5 days old already!!!! It will happen when you least expect it


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I think I have pretty much given up. I haven't been doing nothing but feeding am & pm. When I go out and smoke or we are outside I look at her to check don't even go out in the field to look. But, I just don't believe it anymore.... Kinda wish she's fake me out at least. Lmbo! But, it's been hectic and we have had a rough few weeks with bubba. But, now that I got fired ill have all my time to give to him. It's a good thing I hate seeing him in any pain ever. My poor baby boy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I hope he starts feeling better soon, I know it's been a while he's had to deal with it now. Poor baby, he too cute to feel so bad!

I know it may be a strain especially after losing your job, but have you thought any more about having the vet out again to check her? I honestly would if it were me. Even though you can see the foal moving and all, I would worry that there is something going on, like infection possibly (the substantial continuous discharge and still no baby) or some other issue that needs to be dealt with. I'm certainly no expert but it just doesn't seem right. I'm not trying to scare you, you have enough stress already, just mentioning it because I feel like it's worth mentioning.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I talked with him, he was gonna come out Monday but I called and told him to wait. Your not the only one that has said something though. It don't scare me as much as it did at first. I think I'm to overwhelmed for much to make me to worried or excited. The vet said when he did the palp he could have just been off its hard to say. He said again (because I stressed my concern about udder) we knew she may not produce. She really hasn't had discharge in the last few times I have checked her hoo haa so I didn't say anything about that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, the previous owner finally got back with me........I am very upset. So I feel like I have been lied to but, she has told me that I have misunderstood the things she has said. She said that there is no way that she can find out the *weekend* she was bred. She isn't sure why I thought she indicated she was so far along. I must have misunderstood. Also, that her two mares are pregnant also and they probably have the same due sate as Sunshine, but she didn't offer her two mares date. Also that her sisters 9 year old son was the real owner of the horse. I was lead to believe that this son had out grown this mare, and that was the reason for selling her. So, I have been completly off and for all I know she may be 5 months along. I don't know how the vet can say she is that far along and her just be that early. My understanding is that between the 4-8 months that the foal is so low and little that it is at most time impossible to feel. On a good note, I guess she may have months to bag up..... So I guess I will put the updates on hold until something happens. Thanks for your support through all of this. I am not sure if I have been took or if I really did just misunderstand everything that I was told. My hubby misunderstood in the same way that I did.


----------



## dlpark2

But I like reading about Sunshine's saga! :*(


----------



## texasgal

In a weird way, this is a relief ... so now she has a chance to progress normally and will, hopefully, proceed like a normal mare...

Yay!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Wow, that really sucks. I wish people could just be honest when they sell their horses. I didn't find out much truth about Cinny until a few months to a year after I had him when the previous owners friend decided to board her horse at my barn and then gave me the REAL scoop on him. 

Don't they realize that sometimes withholding certain information can lead to a dangerous situation with owner or horse? It may seem like nothing, but it can end up being a big headache for the buyer or in your case, a big loss of sleep among other things.


----------



## cmarie

Don't feel bad it happens.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yes, for real!!! But, I'm waiting for the vet to call me back. I called and left the message that it is unknown now and the PO is now saying she never told me she was around 10 month in foal and about ready to pop the baby out. So I gave a list of signs and symptoms of everything that has happened in the last months. I am not sure what to think. Hoping for a call at lunch if not maybe before he leaves. I hope the shots we gave will not hurt the foal. She made me feel horrible, like well please don't induce, if you are *concerned* for this mare please take herto my vet so she can get proper care. WTH I've been trying to do proper care but, for a at term mare!!!! Misleading info is not good.... Not good at all. So I don't know what the kicks was at her tail head... Muscles I guess, what about the hoof that looked to be pushing, what about the moaning and *false labor* , what about the amount of discharge she had, why is she so floppy open in the backend... Ugh... I have set and cried all morning. Like I needed her to make me feel worse than I do. So whole new set of concerns for miss sunshine. Just waiting to hear from the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

That is dissappinting. If only all horse sellers were honest and upfront when selling, especially selling pregnant mares. Stories that change but somehow "you are the one that misunderstood them" are the most frustrating and aggravating situations. I am sorry you were put through this, but hopefully this means Sunshine will produce milk for her foal and save you less stress for feeding 24/7
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, I just talked to the vet. I really do like him. He said when he palped her he could have been off and her even just been 8 months. He was just going by feeling of size, info given, and such. But, he said there is no way at all she was any less than 8 months. Period!!!! He said he could get to the baby fine and given its size he felt 100% she was at least 8 months. But, he also feels 50% that she was at least 10 1/2 months at that time also just due to how easy he could feel the baby. But, just be patient give her time and she would foal when ready. They said if I wanted to come get swabs and swab her backend myself and bring it in thy would run for tests for infections and such.( since I lost my job he said they would allow this to cut cost)(also I worked in healthcare so I know sterile procedures)( and its not hard to swab something and stick it in a tube) He said that she is probably a mare that is just really well lubed most of the time. He said mares have been known to not foal until day 380. So he said buckle down, watch her, be patient, and most of all keep an eye on her just not to much an eye  , and when the foal is ready it will come. But, he said that I can call him anytime even on his emergency number if I have questions or concerns that he would talk me through them and that if I really wanted him to come out he would. But, at this time felt it not an issue that he needed to see her for. So I guess the uncontrollable crying the vet tech had to deal with makes me sound as much like a crazy women as anything.


----------



## Le007

I've been following your thread and it's understandable why your emotions are all over the place. Why, oh why do people selling a horse spin yarns like they do. Just tell the truth, good or bad. 
I hope you can relax now a little and enjoy waiting on that sweet baby to arrive 'whenever' it happens. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## dlpark2

You know as soon as you start to relax and think that you might have another month or two, you are going to go out and find 4 extra legs under her. I am sure in the long run Sunshine is going to be just fine and you are going to have a healthy happy little foal.


----------



## grayshell38

Well, that is better news than something being wrong with her, I guess. Did you find out about getting the foal registered? I would hurry up and get some signatures before the owner changes the story again or falls off the map. 

Good luck!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

That sucks. But at least we know that she will progress normally.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Don'tcha just love that?

Then again, this whole time I never really thought she looked all that far along..


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, just for the heck of it I took some pictures this evening. Just to go ahead and show progress and what not.


----------



## EquineBovine

Major hugs for you sounds like you're having a hell of a time  here's hoping for normal progress and a good nights sleep for you


----------



## Lwhisperer

Good gracious... What a rollercoaster this has been! I'm so sorry this inconsiderate woman has thrown you for another loop! Hopefully it'll be a smoother trip from here. I like the sound of your vet, too! Everything he says seems reasonable. And you should keep updating... Some of us have YEARS before our little bundle of joy is planned to make its arrival, so we hang on every picture, no matter how far along! :smile:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are a few pictures from today.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Nothing new today. Still lots of stomping and biting her side's. She's not letting me look at her to close. Vet said everything came back clear so no infections all bloodwork and samples were normal. And she's still pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

Glad she's in good health, even if she won't be giving that baby up for a while.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are a few pictures from this evening. She wouldn't stand very still so the udder picture isn't great, but she is swelling in front.


----------



## paintedpastures

looks like she is finally thinking of making a bag


----------



## cmarie

yay glad to see some progress in her udders.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are some pictures from this evening.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yay a bag!!


----------



## Poco1220

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So Sunshine has been acting really funny today since breakfast. I took some picture of her then but went back out a minute ago to check on her because she is not moving from her stall, even though I have the door open and it goes right out to the pasture. The last picture is of her vulva at around 1pm. The first ones are from about 8 am this morning. Her belly is stuck out but it is all down really low on her sides. The baby is really kicking out today. It moves her whole body when it kicks out and you can almost catch a foot sticking out. If I could time it right I could get a picture in a little bit.


----------



## nuisance

Every time I come to one of the pics of her Hoo-haa! Someone walks by! lol I may work at a dr's office, but it's a Human dr, not an animal dr! lol 

Getting closer! good luck


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

LoL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle

I was telling my mom about the foaling threads on here and how we all post pictures of our horses boobies and hoo haas. She looked at me like I was crazy and said, "So you're looking at horse porn?" I was like NO! It's important to see when they are ready to foal! She said "Sounds like horse porn to me.." LOL!!

I'm glad to see she is going good! I can't wait to see this baby!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Waiting for baby sunshine!


----------



## Sherripohlman

I swear these mares are doing this on purpose. Simply to drive us crazy.


----------



## anniegirl

She seems to be moving along nicely!!!! I say mother's day/my birthday!!! just throwing that out there...LOL


----------



## Mousie96

Anything going on with Sunshine?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No, I'm sorry I haven't put anything on in a few days. We have had a couple of bad days with my son. My husband has fed the past two days so I haven't even been able to touch her. I'll see what I can do tomorrow, he seems to be doing better tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

I bet her udder is coming along nicely...

Nancy


----------



## MangoRoX87

I check this thread daily. At one point it was like 10+ posts a day....now we have reached a stalemate. Darn you sunshine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know! I'll make sure to check her tomorrow, I'll get up early and go out or something. So I can get pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Sorry to hear about your son, hope things improve. Looking forward to Sunshines updates and photos when you get to them ;-)


----------



## BellaMFT

I saw this today and immediately thought of this thread. :lol:


----------



## greentree

Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here ya go as promised! She still isn't that big.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Yes, getting bags, YAY!!!


----------



## texasgal

OMG .. that bag is the prettiest thing I've seen all year ...


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Lol! Me too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I think our 2 mares are about the same. Same size belly, bag.....Mine is due 5/27. Wishing it was sooner, I need my baby! We can have a baby race! lol


----------



## MangoRoX87

NOW she is getting a bag 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

Cherokee started bagging up the first week of April and now I'm being told she's still three to four weeks out.  Makes me want to scream!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Sherripohlman said:


> Cherokee started bagging up the first week of April and now I'm being told she's still three to four weeks out.  Makes me want to scream!!!


Oh the frustration! I hope she proves them wrong about another 3-4 weeks! ;-)


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yay Sunshine! It looks like her belly has dropped some too, I can see the noticeable line from her chest to the belly.


----------



## Sherripohlman

I'm ready for baby pictures!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

I see big changes, I see a foal soon!


----------



## anniegirl

Yay!!!!!!!she is progressing well!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No foal this morning.  but all is going good with her. But, I woke up to 6 little bunnies! My first doe had hers in the middle of the night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> No foal this morning.  but all is going good with her. But, I woke up to 6 little bunnies! My first doe had hers in the middle of the night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well?? Pictures of course! Bunnies are adorable! My grandpa breeds them but not for pets:shock:, but I like to think otherwise
Congrats on your bunnies.


----------



## texasgal

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> No foal this morning.  but all is going good with her. But, I woke up to 6 little bunnies! My first doe had hers in the middle of the night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Congrats on the buns! I have a Lionhead doe that pulled hair yesterday, but no babies yet this morning. Just bred my Harlequin doe back yesterday .. so will be expecting (hopefully) a big litter in June!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here is my bunnies!! All naked and ugly right now!


----------



## texasgal

You'll freak out at how fast they grow...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Bunnies are so cute, but I'm deathly allergic to them 

How about some more Sunshine pics too!! Hehehehehe


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

My other doe is in labor, she's had one. It's dead.  I'll get some pictures of sunshine in a min when I go out to feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

well, no change anywhere but here is a side shot. She wasn't very comfortable wasn't wanting me near her.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I honestly think the vet and previous owner overestimated how far along she is. She is really starting to make progress with her udders now, so that's a good sign! Someone I know just had a foal last week and the mare was on day 364 and another friend of mine has a mare who is on day 353. It seems like everyone is taking extra long to bake this year, but hopefully Sunshine releases her hostage soon!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

from this morning


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Glynnis said:


> I honestly think the vet and previous owner overestimated how far along she is. She is really starting to make progress with her udders now, so that's a good sign! Someone I know just had a foal last week and the mare was on day 364 and another friend of mine has a mare who is on day 353. It seems like everyone is taking extra long to bake this year, but hopefully Sunshine releases her hostage soon!


I honestly don't see no progress on her. I looked back at her other pictures from last month even and she is swollen by her udders more in the morning than evening. So she looks about the same to me as she has the whole time I have had her. I am really done with worrying about her. I check on her morning and night. Hubby does if I can't then shes left out to graze unless she is groomed extra or the kids are grooming her. We aren't riding her because we aren't sure how far along she is so all the kids are doing is sitting on her or walking on her up to fed. So she has a pretty great life so far here. LOL!! I just hope she isn't lazy when time starts to ride again.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well, there is a lot more edema at the base of her udders than there was previously, so I'm going to take that as a good sign. It's hard when you look at them daily and several times at that to notice changes.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I'm going to guess your 3-5 weeks out yet...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

At least there is progress and she is doing well!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

from this evening


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Wrong hoo haa pic. This is from today


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok, I see definite changes in that bag!! Go back and look at your picture from last month! Bigggg difference


----------



## sssmith

Yaaay for boobies!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

No Mother's Day baby?????


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No mothers day baby.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

by the looks of her last pics she still has at least a couple weeks :wink:


----------



## greentree

Where are our Sunshine pictures???? Ky Mom, we miss you...

Nancy


----------



## waresbear

Hoping to see foal pics soon.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm sorry! It's so hectic with testing, my son being sick. I had to pull him out of preschool/daycare. So he is here with me 100% of the time. So when we go out to groom and feed I am watching him extra close and just don't get pictures. I'll grab some when hubby goes to work and the kids get off the bus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are a few pictures!  They are just of her not anything really to do with her development.


----------



## kctop72

She looks awesome kymom!!!!


----------



## anniegirl

She is soo pretty


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Thanks y'all! I think she beautiful too! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

This is going to be one lucky baby!!!! I cant wait to see him/her and watch them grow up!!!


----------



## waresbear

She is definitely glowing!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I have a photographer scheduled to come out next weekend. We are going to saddle her and get the kids pictures on her. It's only a thirty minute session so I think she will be ok. But, I can't wait to see what they look like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, Sunshine wouldn't come up out of the back pasture so I let her stay back. So I didn't get any pictures of her this morning. But, I did of my bunnies! 2 of them died. This is her first liter so I don't think thats very uncommon.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

A few more pictures! And one of them is a hoo haa pic.


----------



## greentree

How are you all doing over there??? How was the photo session? 

Nancy


----------



## CatrinaB87

greentree said:


> How are you all doing over there??? How was the photo session?
> 
> Nancy



I'm new to this thread, and I'm sure I've missed some stuff, but is this your first baby?! Even if it isn't, HOW EXCITING!!

I read an article about a woman who was expecting her first foal, and when it came close to time to foal, she practically lived in the barn. From what I remember, a quick trip somewhere and when she came back, there was the baby already standing!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are a couple of picture from yesterday. I think her udders have went down a whole lot. And kisses from my oldest daughter!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Greentree its this coming weekend the memorial weekend she is suppose to come. Cant wait to share those pics!!!
Catrina not this isn't my first baby. It is the first baby I will have that I have bought the mare already in foal with an unknown due date though!! We have had 7-9 babies here. And we kept two of them fully broke them out and ended up having to sale them around age 5.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, me and hubby is out working in the field today bush hogging. Sunshine is felling her oats she's prancing around so beautiful! She looks so smooth. She's gonna be a good ride. Can't wait! I've never been on her due her her being in foal and us not knowing when she's due, didn't want to add stress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Grabbed a couple of quick pics while we were working.


----------



## greentree

Her udder HAS gone down!!! I think it will come back, though. Her teats look different than before.

Love the picture of your daughter kissing her!!!!

Sunshine has the sweetest face.

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Some pics!


----------



## waresbear

How much longer is she going to pack that precious load around for pete's sake????? I must say, she does look glowing to bits!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Gosh Dangit Sunshine I avoided this thread for SO long and I saw that it had over 1000 comments and I got all excited.

Grr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

*umm..5 days without Sunshine make 1 weak!!*

Any more progress?? Miss my Sunshine update!

Nancy


----------



## anniegirl

How is Miss Sunshine doing????


----------



## FrostedLilly

Would love to see her progress. Her udders seem to be filling which is good. 

On a side note, my friend's mare just gave birth this morning to a big healthy colt. The mare was on day 370 of gestation. Maybe Sunshine is just taking her time to perfect that baby!


----------



## greentree

We lost KyMom.......

Nancy


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Wait, what? I'm confused.


----------



## FlyGap

What is going on? Is she ok???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

I think she just meant she left the forum for a bit


----------



## greentree

Sorry, didn't mean to scare anyone!! i don't know her, but thought she would respond......

She is probably really busy right now with the kids, since they just got out of school.

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sorry guys! We had a big family weekend. I didn't have any internet. So, my photographer didn't get to make it out but soon. We still have no baby. But, I thought for sure since we was gone for so long. She's still doing good. I'll get some pictures in a little bit.  I'm still here just took a much needed mini vaca with the family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Glad you all are OK, and had a good weekend!!


Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are a few pictures from lunch time. For give my dirty stall floor, we were away from home for 4 days.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

And these are from this evening.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Sunshine has boobies!!! hahahaa. I hope it's soon, she's really dragging this out!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know she is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Only about a week to go!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I wish.... Probably longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Still no new baby here. I don't feel like there is much change. It's stormy and cloudy here has been for two days. I don't have lights hooked up in the stall I feed in so my pictures are not turning out. As soon as we get some sun I'll snap some new photos for y'all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Stormy and cloudy and no lights?

A perfect time for that baby to arrive :grin: xx


----------



## Druydess

You've got to talk that baby into making an appearance already!! LOL


----------



## MangoRoX87

I say sunshine has no intention of lettin her go. Poke your head in there and get it yourself. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! I wish I could get it out myself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

A few pictures from a second ago. She wasn't letting me get real close. I think she is hot and bothered. But, I can finally see an udder from a little away!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

She doesn't look nearly as big as she was. Maybe the baby has been sucked up into the birth canal? :-D

is it safe to say, she is not a maiden? Because of how she was dripping milk when you first got her and the size of her nipples? They look...well used... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yes, I think it's safe to say that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

I totally feel for you. Cherokee is the same way. I've been expecting a baby for over a month now Aaand nothin.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

One day we will have a baby. That is about all I know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

I feel the same way. I'm wore out w wondering and worrying.


----------



## MsLady

Waiting is the worst part 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

I think this is the longest thread Ive ever read without a foal!!! Glad Sunshine is doing well!! Can't wait to see this little one...he/she is a celebrity already!!!


----------



## texasgal

anniegirl said:


> I think this is the longest thread Ive ever read without a foal!!! Glad Sunshine is doing well!! Can't wait to see this little one...he/she is a celebrity already!!!


Oh no ... ButtInTheDirt's foaling thread wins that one ... she bought a mare in the fall thinking she was due anyday .. the mare didn't foal until the spring..

it was a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong foaling thread!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

That's probably my luck! Cause we still got no baby here. Rainy rainy it is here! Gotta head out any run errands , pick up one kids, take other to dance practice, groceries, pick up a pool someone gave up, and list goes on and on. Busy busy. This seems to be a daily theme around here 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh my gawwwwwww she is really dragging this thing out! LOL! Pan just turned 2 months old, and to think we were burning the midnight oil together on foal watch! I've been so busy getting ready to move so I haven't had as much time to be on. You better pm me when she drops this thing hahahaha!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

When she has a baby everyone will know it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Well, any news yet ??????



.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

No baby still!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

kymomof3cuties said:


> no baby still!
> _posted via mobile device_


:-(


.


----------



## paintedpastures

Just checking in!! figure she must be getting close:wink: .... Apparently not close enough:lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Not close enough. I thought for sure this month but, I'm wondering. Who knows it may be tonight may be two months from now. Her bag is not any fuller than any of the pictures that I have posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I am gone for a while, and then come back and expect to find a foal had popped out of Little Miss Sunshine... this is crazy!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Good lord now this is just crazy....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know, I have been so busy bit I have been checking her still just not taking as any pictures of her. I'll let y'all know when something changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

She isn't done cooking that baby yet? Well she has to part with it as point in time.....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here is a few pictures of Momma  Still holding the hostage


----------



## Sherripohlman

Cherokee finally had hers this morning, so maybe you'll get your baby soon. I checked on Cherokee last night and there were no changed. Nothing to make me think she could foal over night. Then when I got there this morning there was the little one standing by mommy.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Aww! Congrats! Maybe it won't be long for me then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

I'm hoping you get your little one soon!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OMG!! Sunshine....you are such a drama queen! I just know you're milking this! Kymo, you better have a saddle ready for this baby cause it's going to be ready to go!


----------



## Druydess

:rofl: Funny post ^^

Seriously-- come on already!! :shock:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm ready to ride! I miss riding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

What's that saying? Good things come to those who wait... Just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I do... Boy do I keep saying it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

This baby better have some epic markings....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94

Come on baby!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

It better come out soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

This is why I like breeding Rabbits .. I can breed them on a Wednesday so that they will kindle on the weekend that they are 30/31 days pg... lol


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh come ooooooooooooooon! Seriously get a move on!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

Anything? ANYTHING? :-|


----------



## jagen

Ok now you have me hooked, too. lol. Any news?

I just came on here to post about my mare and ended up reading nearly this entire thread, thinking by the time I get to that last page, I'd be seeing baby pics! Come on Sunshine!:lol:


----------



## greentree

We haven't even seen any pictures lately.....


----------



## nickers103

I think there are a bunch of us just waiting for this little one to arrive!


----------



## morganarab94

Come on girl! We wanna see a baby!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Anything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles

Hope everything is alright OP


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Everything has been going good. I haven't checked in for awhile sorry. And I wasn't getting updates by email. No big changes at all. I felt the baby move yesterday while I was loving on her and it feels powerful! I'm heading out this week on a road trip down to the gulf coast with a friend. No kids or no husbands. Lol so I'm thinking maybe I'll come home to a foal. But, who knows!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Just wait, 4th of July fireworks will pop that baby right out!!! You could call it Firecracker ha ha.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I think if its a girl I'm gonna name it something like drama. Cause Sunshine sure did put me through a lot of sleepless nights with her drama. I don't know how much longer she can hold this baby in. Het backend is getting longer, she's still pretty loose. Her bag hasn't went down any but it's not filling out but a little. Seems like it should be any day now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Oh my gosh. I lost track of this thread and what do I find when I get back to it? Still no babeh!! Goodness.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, I got back from my road trip, and I'm a little disappointed! Because there is still no baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Glad you made it back!!! Sunshine was waiting fr you!

How does she look?

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

w Fat. Ha ha her udder is getting big! But, I couldn't get a picture cause she's being a witch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Come on Sunshine I have faith in you 😘
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Gotta filly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

No freakin way!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Gotta filly!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Today?

Wheres the Pics?

.


----------



## kctop72

Woohoo....finally! Can't wait to see pics. I'm assuming that momma and filly are fine?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnotherHorseDad

Yeah!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

No PICS????? How can this be?? Surely it's not allowed to have a filly and not get pics? LOL! C'mon now, we're all dying!


----------



## texasgal

And they should be GOOD pics ... the middle of the day and all ....


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm loading pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She wasn't here this morning, my neighbor called and told me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Winchester!!! Yes we are naming her that!!! And gonna call her Win


----------



## texasgal

Awwww ..look at the chrome! cute!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Winchester has a slight dish!!!!!! OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!! Im happy!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So cute!! But, Now Im thinking did I even look to make sure its a girl!!! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## texasgal

Look under tail.

One hole .. boy.

Two holes .. girl.

*snort*


----------



## Cacowgirl

She baked it to just perfect! What a cutie~Congratulations on a lovely filly!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! It's a stud colt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Sex change fairy alert!

And now Winchester makes so much more sense!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! I was so tore up I was shaking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So, *he * is perfect in every way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

OK... is it a he or a she?

or should I change thread title to ... IT is here :lol:


.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So adorable


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> OK... is it a he or a she?
> 
> or should I change thread title to ... IT is here :lol:
> 
> 
> .


BAHAHAHA!!! It is a he!! My grandfather says so too!! I just snuck a quick glance and said oh its a filly!!!!! Then I was like ok I really need to check!!! HAHAHA SORRY! I was so over excited!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

OMG! The one day I log on after almost a month of being away, Sunshine has her baby! WHOOO!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

I've been stalking this thread for a while... and the day I listen to Every Breath You Take by The Police, the foal shows up... :lol:


----------



## morganarab94

Aww what a cute little guy!! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## MangoRoX87

FIIIIIIIIINALLLLLLLLYYYYYY!

What a super cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Oh!!!!! He is ADORABLE!!!

I checked this AM, then had to go to one of those places in KY that has NO service, and I come home to THIS!!!

Congratulations!!

Nancy


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are the last ones for the night! But, Ill be out there bright and early tomorrow. It is so perfect. It walks right up to you and lets you touch it all over. And Momma is so sweet she walks away a little farther if your there to watch the baby! She doesn't mind us touching it at all!


----------



## texasgal

IT????? We ARE sure it's a "he" right lol


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

texasgal said:


> IT????? We ARE sure it's a "he" right lol


Yes!! LOL!! I did have my grandfather double check because I knew there would be issues!!! HAHAHA


----------



## oobiedoo

He's gorgeous! Love that face. Congratulations, it's been so long thought he'd come out grown. Were you there to see the birth? I know you're relieved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your beautiful boy!!!!!!!!He was certainly worth the wait!!! just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## amp23

Beautiful boy, congrats! I adore the name Winchester for him!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Very nice little boy! She hung on so long, I thought he was going to come out with his High School Diploma clutched in his fist....LOL!


----------



## MsLady

Congratulations! He is beautiful, and I'm sure well worth the wait 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Babeh! Bout time haha. Guess she just cooked him extra long so he'd be extra cute!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats, he's adorable!!


----------



## EquineBovine

OOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG!!! HE IS STUNNING! Worth the wait!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXX


----------



## smaile

Omg, I almost fell off of my chair seeing this.! 
He is perfect, love the white on his legs and his blaze. I`m glad that everything is ok with the foal and the mare. Congratulations.!!


----------



## rbarlo32

Congrats he is lovely, Prince was a Bella for a couple of days and boy I haven't lived that one down as when Vicky was born my dad was for days asking am I sure I got the gender right and so were some of my friends.


----------



## kctop72

He's gorgeous ky, congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

OK, down to business.....did you give Sunshine her wormer? Did she get immunized about 6 weeks before foaling? If you need a baby halter, I will send you one. I found 2 or 3 when I unpacked, and I don't need them, since I am not breeding anymore. 

Nancy


----------



## pinkbow

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Winchester!!! Yes we are naming her that!!! And gonna call her Win


My filly looks just like him hes lovely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Finally she delivered. Such a cutie!


----------



## Cacowgirl

He's a handsome fella, & the name Winchester is more fitting for a boy. I really like his expression-A bit noble, but also matter of fact. Enjoy!


----------



## sssmith

Congrats!! He is a gorgeous boy! Now we both have a Winchester !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Went out this morning bright and early and just set with baby Win and Momma.  Baby Win has got some spunk this morning and was like don't even think about touching this!!! HAHAHA So, I did get some love before he got playful.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats  he was definately worth the wait
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Yea!!!!! So happy mamma and win are happy and healthy!
He's lovely and your mare looks excellent, kudos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, as much as I want to stay home and just sit and watch my new little bundle of joy I can't. My day moves on. Lots of running to do today. Here are a few more pictures! I have never felt more joy when I saw this little guy drinking his milk yesterday! Heres one of him this morning!


----------



## texasgal

Life is so good for that little man...


----------



## paintedpastures

Great He is finally here!!! Nice coilt !


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OMG FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! He is so cute congratulations!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Thanks! Its like a hundred degrees outside! But I went out early this morning and rubbed him and plan on going out this evening late too. He is a spunky little guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Oh my goodness, finally! He's BEAUTIFUL! Love all of that chrome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Congrats, phew, finally! Healthy, sweet, little dude he is!


----------



## EquineBovine

Seriously lovely! What's your plans with him?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We are gonna geld him as soon as he drops, and train him up for trails. All we do is ride for fun. So, he should have a pretty good life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Fantastic. Can't wait to see him grow


----------



## dlpark2

GRATZZZZ!!! My life has been so hectic I haven't been able to sit and check on Sunshine. Glad she finally had a baby and he looks huge!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

He's not as big as I was imagining him coming out. Lol but he's a big boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

Congratulations - he's beautiful -LOVE his markings


----------



## Paintlover1965

Wow, you've been waiting so long for this little cutie. He's just lovely. All the best to you and your new bundle of joy!


----------



## Roperchick

That chrome!
mI'm not big on chrome but dang does it just pop out on him. He makes it look goooood haha


----------



## scubadreams

Congrats on that little sweetheart


----------



## cmarie

It's about time, congrats on your cute little colt.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, let's see if this works. I uploaded a video to YouTube. 
YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

All he wants to do is drink milk  he was being a brat today and didn't want any part of me. Hubby went out and he sniffed him and let him rub him. So booo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

He'll go though that Ky .... sometimes they are friendly and others they act like they are scared of you or don't want anything to do with you. Don't let it discourage you, I think it's just how they are wired.


----------



## Roperchick

texasgal said:


> He'll go though that Ky .... sometimes they are friendly and others they act like they are scared of you or don't want anything to do with you. Don't let it discourage you, I think it's just how they are wired.


Yupyup. Imagine that if a 2-4yr old has the attention span of a toddler.
Then a foal has the attention span of a knat...I.e. non existant. 
Theyre like ten second tom. The meet you, they like you, then forget you and you have to reintroduce yourself to them all the time lol


----------



## anniegirl

MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't mean to sound bossy...but we've ALL waited so long for him!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I will when I get home. I didn't take my camera or phone out earlier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Here are a few from this evening. My flash kept coming on because it was getting dark. They was so mean to me!!! Would not let me near them. You can see his whiskars in one of the pictures!!! SO DANG CUTE!


----------



## waresbear

I want to hug him!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I wish it was a little more light because I love the one where both are looking the other way. My kids was walking the dogs and was fussing and they was really staring at them. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Can you remember what life was like without him ? He's so precious..


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Gosh, he was so worth the wait. Even if I could never touch him again. Just to be able to sit and watch him. He holds his head so high and his arch of his neck is so perfect. He is so beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

You have really been bitten by the foal love bug! Happy to hear you are so smitten with him. I just love pictures of mares nuzzling their foals-so sweet!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I got lots of good pictures today. All three of my kids got to rub him today. He was wondering what in the world my cell phone was. Haha I'll load them in a little bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, so here are a few from this morning. He was really wondering what my phone was. He kept playing peek a boo around the front of sunshine. So cute!! He was sniffing everything.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Of course more! :lol:And a few of sunshine thrown in here too.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

A few of Matthew and Sunshine. One where he was scratching Winchesters butt and he was a little scared. So he jerked his hand back.


----------



## texasgal

OMG ... I love the picture overloads we get when a baby is brand new ... <3


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Be ready cause I am so in love!!! I can't wait to see him grow every day!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

He got very tired and decided he was gonna lay down. I felt that he was comfortable with me because he did so at me feet!!! AWWW!! So I snapped a few shots. He even was trying to taste my fingers. I think we may be doing ok with the getting him use to us. Maybe by the weekend I will put a halter on him for a second.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Refresh cause I uploaded tons!!


----------



## nickers103

Such a beautiful colt and with such lovely markings! He certainly was well worth the LONG wait! Congratulations!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

This will be my first colt. All I've had was fillys. My husband usually does the teaching and so forth so this will be my first all on me baby. I'm a little nervous. We have been spending at least thirty minutes twice a day with him. It's around 94 degree weather here. So it's hard to stay out longer. But, I think we are making progress, he seems to be getting comfortable around us. I'm letting the kids be big part in it also. Hope I do this right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Congratulations - i knew if I stayed away long enough there'd be a result!

What a gorgeous little man! Teddy was "Tilly" for a few hours (and through my frantic ringing/texting round everyone I had in my phone book) until my son looked and said "Mum, I think you've missed something......."  Glad it's not just me :lol:

Keep the photos coming - you just can't upload enough :wink: xx


----------



## nessa1579

Omg! So happy for you!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Thanks y'all! I'm over ecstatic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Cowboy was Chloe for a whole day before we realized our mistake 😊. He is our first foal and like you we are ecstatic about having him and training him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I just went out with the kids again. He just walked on up to us. I squatted and he grabbed my hair and was pulling my shirt. He's so sweet. But, very playful. He does not like his butt touched. He starts buck jumping. So that's something we will be working on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Awwwwwwww he is just lovely!!!! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I think I still want to think of him as "Firecracker"


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's so cute!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yes, he is that. Hubby calls him our proud prince. Cause he struts his stuff and is very proud you can already see that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Look at his little NOOOOOOSE and WHEESKERSS!!! *squee*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JulieG

he is so precious!


----------



## Sherripohlman

Congratulations! !! Im so happy for you! Waiting and wondering is so **** stressful! I just love the little guy he's absolutely gorgeous! !


----------



## greentree

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I just went out with the kids again. He just walked on up to us. I squatted and he grabbed my hair and was pulling my shirt. He's so sweet. But, very playful. He does not like his butt touched. He starts buck jumping. So that's something we will be working on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't forget that this is a reflex, not him being "bad". He will quit after a few weeks..... just don't punish him, he cannot help it.

Do you need one of my baby halters? I will send it to you.

Nancy


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah the butt bouncing when you touch it is a reflex. Like greentree said, he'll get over that. I'm so happy for you. He was definitely worth the sleepless nights!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I have baby Halters but Thank you! I haven't been punishing him. I've just been trying to touch it.more. Like not long periods but wheniim rubbing him I just graze it quickly where he doesn't have time to realize and buck jump just like huh!?!?! I was outside or gone yesterday from sun up until way after sun down. I'll get some pictures today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

What a sweet boy!! He was worth the wait!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

He is getting big way to fast yall!!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

He is already filling out into a nice looking horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

awww... he is so cute!


----------



## scubadreams

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> He is getting big way to fast yall!!!!


You waited soooo long for him to come and he is already turning into a big horse


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

yes he is! He changes every day it makes me so sad. I can wait for cooler weather so I can sit out there for hours! My kiddos start school back in about 2 1/2 weeks so it will be just me home and time on my hands!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

